# Mud's gravedigger Driveler.....#150



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey, that wasnt my last post.. phew.. bama made me nervous


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

Think I finally got one right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

wiclyff did good..  cept the wrong number..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

not bad.....a lot better than the one's that Nancy has started


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not bad.....a lot better than the one's that Nancy has started



shup!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

followed the last one


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> followed the last one



where did you follow it to?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where did you follow it to?



The end


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Y'all done started a new one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2014)

and now it smells like rotten bananas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and now it smells like rotten bananas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Smells like Irish coffee to me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

Got to town, wife didn't feel well, so no trout fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

time for a lil dranky drank . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to town, wife didn't feel well, so no trout fishing.




Sorry to hear that, Quackbro! Tell her I hope she get's to feelin better!

 To you!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> time for a lil dranky drank . .


 
Yap - 4:20.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> time for a lil dranky drank . .



gettin close here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

A little southern rock bluesy tune.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2014)

5, Later y'all. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 5, Later y'all. Have a good weekend.



no sir; it's 4:21


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that, Quackbro! Tell her I hope she get's to feelin better!
> 
> To you!




Thanks Chief, will pass it on to her when she gets home.




Jeff C. said:


> A little southern rock bluesy tune.....





I'm diggin that Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Reckon I'll go get ready for this Western themed Rec Dept. Christmas party tonight for the Jag.

I don't have a shred of western apparel in my closet.....unless it's a plaid button down from the 80's  I do have some boots, but they aren't necessarily western. 

BBL this evenin!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get ready for this Western themed Rec Dept. Christmas party tonight for the Jag.
> 
> I don't have a shred of western apparel in my closet.....unless it's a plaid button down from the 80's  I do have some boots, but they aren't necessarily western.
> 
> BBL this evenin!


 go as a Indian


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

?Good one cliff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> go as a Indian



I got a loin cloth and a bigum knife with some hawk feathers!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

TTYL gotta get ready to leave for work


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2014)

Depends for women commercial  made me lol-ing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, I know I posted this one already, get ova it...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Better than that bass song


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> TTYL gotta get ready to leave for work





Have a safe one swangshiftbro !!! 



Oh yeah payback's a  . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Better than that bass song





Pffffffffffffft, you KNOW you be likin da BASSSSSS !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

Not in my head for days


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bakin cookies and listening to Christmas music. H22 just came in from outside sangin Deck them halls..I'm going to take a shower.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuzzy  REALLY needs to shave his back.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a safe one swangshiftbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah payback's a  . . . .




Enjoy it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fuzzy  REALLY needs to shave his back.



I'm trying to load some pics


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2014)

Didn't get to the mtns until after dark but all is well


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't get to the mtns until after dark but all is well


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2014)

Think I'm gonna practice my pirate skills tanite.


wait....

 No cannon  

No wooden boat 

 No funny accent  


Well then I'm gonna jus hafta practice the only part I'm good at anyways, soakin up rum


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

Well I guess do what you can Hank


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Back at da shack from the Christmas party....Santa was there.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well I guess do what you can Hank



I did 2/3 of a 1/5 I think


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I did 2/3 of a 1/5 I think



Ahoy mate, well shiver me timbers, arrghhh!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2014)

Jag talkin to Ms H22


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag talkin to Ms H22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag talkin to Ms H22



Love me some Jag. That boy got my heart.5


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Gently brewed and ready to be shared


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

see you looking in Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Good morning, I think Gobblin has done left us and started deliverin coffee to Billy in the moanin


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

there he is


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mornin GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> there he is



You can't confuse me with Mr. America


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Me neither


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

been drizzling for about 5 hours here...any excitement in your world over night?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

bout the same, Ole Scrapy thinks he gone get banded causn he got a thread named fer him


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

He is a piece o f work.  Can't quite figure him out.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Quiet without all the shift workers


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

19 mo nights to go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 19 mo nights to go



and you're counting already.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Tryin to keep my spirits up


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Nic done posted in the old one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Nic done posted in the old one



buttons have their privileges.   saw that and actually clicked on it thinking it was the new driveler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

19 more is a pretty long stretch without time off.  Did you request it or is someone out sick/hurt like Quack had to do a while back?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

okay two guests peaking in.  clean it up one could be Nic flying with the cloaking device on.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 19 more is a pretty long stretch without time off.  Did you request it or is someone out sick/hurt like Quack had to do a while back?



2 people on vacation back to back


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay two guests peaking in.  clean it up one could be Nic flying with the cloaking device on.





It is. But I`m walkin` out the door in a minute, to hunt in this light rain. 

My regards this fine mornin`.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 2 people on vacation back to back



And the boss and HR doesn't care as long as someone is there to mind the store.   face palm:

Awfully early in the winter to take vacations due to sick of the weather already.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

morning Nic, good luck


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> morning Nic, good luck





Thanks, Wy. Good day to you and everybody.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It is. But I`m walkin` out the door in a minute, to hunt in this light rain.
> 
> My regards this fine mornin`.



Hope the big un you've been hunting makes a mistake.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And the boss and HR doesn't care as long as someone is there to mind the store.   face palm:
> 
> Awfully early in the winter to take vacations due to sick of the weather already.



I could have flipped back and forth with a half day off between, but I asked the guys to leave me on nights. Its easier for me not havin to get someone to watch my son. My daughter is out of school too and only works mornings so she can watch him at night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I could have flipped back and forth with a half day off between, but I asked the guys to leave me on nights. Its easier for me not havin to get someone to watch my son. My daughter is out of school too and only works mornings so she can watch him at night



It's not bring your son to work weeks?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Theirs enough children out here already


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

TTYL I'm headed to the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> TTYL I'm headed to the house



night night


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> bout the same, Ole Scrapy thinks he gone get banded causn he got a thread named fer him



Scrapy did a boo boo cause he don't know how to share., Dan won't get here till dumorrow night. My computer I did not lock. My fault my fault , my fault.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

OOPS, I gotta go. Not a ringy dingy on de doebell but a toot toot in de back yad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2014)

What a beautiful morning to be in the woods. Misting a little with very heavy clouds! I love these long mornings like this! Seen a couple of does right after daylight but that's about all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What a beautiful morning to be in the woods. Misting a little with very heavy clouds! I love these long mornings like this! Seen a couple of does right after daylight but that's about all.



I'm pouting this morn. Wish i was fishing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2014)

Mornin...gotta travel this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

The pupper and I went for a walk in the woods this morning.  Other than a couple of squirrels we of course saw nothing we the dog running and jumping around but it sure was a good morning to be in the woods.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Morning Fuzzy I been looking for you in billy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 20, 2014)

Safe travels Chief


----------



## rydert (Dec 20, 2014)

Christmas shopping with the wife ...help?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Safe travels Chief



Thanks karen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> Christmas shopping with the wife ...help?



Wanna trade places???


----------



## rydert (Dec 20, 2014)

Be safe Jeff C.


----------



## rydert (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna trade places???



You don't know my wife


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2014)

It's amazing how clean the men's restroom is in TJ max! It's like it hardly ever gets used!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> Christmas shopping with the wife ...help?



Me to dirt, me to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2014)

Catch up with you folks sometime Tuesday afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

Got the next 2 nights, shutdown tonight .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the next 2 nights, shutdown tonight .



Taking a book I assume


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Taking a book I assume





You know it !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it !!



And a pillow?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

Quack got to clean the next two weeks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And a pillow?












Migmack said:


> Quack got to clean the next two weeks.





Startin back up Monday and Tuesday, then right back down Wednesday-Monday...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 20, 2014)

When we have a shut down we clean the pizza machine and the floors. I'd rather fold boxes


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

That must be a big pizza machine


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2014)

how do I make this forum "pc".......... I feel like I've been run over & ........... well, I feel like crapola............ WHY when you have vacation time you end up sick?!?!?
Oh the good side, granbaby ended up having an ear infection, meds started & he's home.......... check in with ya'll later, gonna fix a double hot toddy & see if I can sleep some of this mess off........... don't wish it on nobody........ spraying lysol as I leave...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how do I make this forum "pc".......... I feel like I've been run over & ........... well, I feel like crapola............ WHY when you have vacation time you end up sick?!?!?
> Oh the good side, granbaby ended up having an ear infection, meds started & he's home.......... check in with ya'll later, gonna fix a double hot toddy & see if I can sleep some of this mess off........... don't wish it on nobody........ spraying lysol as I leave...........





Get betta SOON Lil N !!! 





Evenin Midnightbro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how do I make this forum "pc".......... I feel like I've been run over & ........... well, I feel like crapola............ WHY when you have vacation time you end up sick?!?!?
> Oh the good side, granbaby ended up having an ear infection, meds started & he's home.......... check in with ya'll later, gonna fix a double hot toddy & see if I can sleep some of this mess off........... don't wish it on nobody........ spraying lysol as I leave...........





Know how you feel that's how I felt earlier in the week. Just take something crawl in the bed and wrap up and sweat it out


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get betta SOON Lil N !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you........ I luv you............ prayers for J, she's worse off than me.......... so hope it ain't pneumonia!


Wycliff said:


> Know how you feel that's how I felt earlier in the week. Just take something crawl in the bed and wrap up and sweat it out


gonna do just that.......... I'm the "lesser sick" of the two of us, done got the horses, cats, dogs & chickens seen to, got my shower & fixin to down a shot of crown & crawl in my recliner for the night.......... seriously, ya'll say a prayer, this is the sickest I have been in a looooong time........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you........ I luv you............ prayers for J, she's worse off than me.......... so hope it ain't pneumonia!
> 
> gonna do just that.......... I'm the "lesser sick" of the two of us, done got the horses, cats, dogs & chickens seen to, got my shower & fixin to down a shot of crown & crawl in my recliner for the night.......... seriously, ya'll say a prayer, this is the sickest I have been in a looooong time........



prayers sent for the both of you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you........ I luv you............ prayers for J, she's worse off than me.......... so hope it ain't pneumonia!
> 
> gonna do just that.......... I'm the "lesser sick" of the two of us, done got the horses, cats, dogs & chickens seen to, got my shower & fixin to down a shot of crown & crawl in my recliner for the night.......... seriously, ya'll say a prayer, this is the sickest I have been in a looooong time........





Ya'll got e'm, tell J hi from us !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

afternoon Quack how many nights you got this week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon Quack how many nights you got this week





Just Sat and Sunday, back Wed-Friday.  I saw where you gotta string of 'em. 



I'm gonna make some phone calls and see if I can get someone to work Wed and Thurs.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah paycheck will be goot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna make some phone calls and see if I can get someone to work Wed and Thurs.


Good Luck with that!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Luck with that!!



Let the guy be optimistic!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let the guy be optimistic!


Yeah I'll give that a try!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you........ I luv you............ prayers for J, she's worse off than me.......... so hope it ain't pneumonia!
> 
> gonna do just that.......... I'm the "lesser sick" of the two of us, done got the horses, cats, dogs & chickens seen to, got my shower & fixin to down a shot of crown & crawl in my recliner for the night.......... seriously, ya'll say a prayer, this is the sickest I have been in a looooong time........



Dang Keebs....hope you & J get better soon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2014)

Watching "The Big Lebowski".........And this came to mind!!

"Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Luck with that!!





rhbama3 said:


> Let the guy be optimistic!






There's always somebody that wants to grub Holiday pay, all operations will be down, all's they got to do is show up and bump the transportation pipeline once a shift. 

Just hard finding someone qualified/trained to do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2014)

The dude abides . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

moanin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2014)

Good Morning Quack and Wycliff.  Looks like we must be the only folks awake this morning.

I just checked the weather and I think that I will get a quick shower and head up to the country and hunt a while since this will be my last day of hunting for this season.  I haven't fired my gun so far this season even though I watched a lot of nice bucks walk.  I just never had the right opportunity for one of the four that I was really hunting.  Got plenty of does but I don't shoot any of them.

The only good news is that I still have plenty of deer meat in my freezer.

The bad news is that the wind is blowing from the northeast at 6 mph and that is the worse direction for the place that I originally wanted to hunt this morning.  Got to go with Plan B instead.  Hopefully the rain will not come back until late this evening.

Maybe I need to start deer hunting while I am in Texas.

Hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

Gmorning EE, GW, and Midnightbro !!!  Gotta lil busy last night  . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gmorning EE, GW, and Midnightbro !!!  Gotta lil busy last night  . .



yeah me too


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

I think we running a saw mill this weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you........ I luv you............ prayers for J, she's worse off than me.......... so hope it ain't pneumonia!
> 
> gonna do just that.......... I'm the "lesser sick" of the two of us, done got the horses, cats, dogs & chickens seen to, got my shower & fixin to down a shot of crown & crawl in my recliner for the night.......... seriously, ya'll say a prayer, this is the sickest I have been in a looooong time........



 hope the crown helps

Morning EE,  grab a to go cup before heading to the woods.

shift about over Wy and Quack.  guess maybe fuzzy too.

Technically vacation started but I have got to go in tomorrow.     Well I will be up anyhow and other than a dr. appt. and deer hunting what is there to do?  

oh yeah wife needs something for Christmas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I think we running a saw mill this weekend





Woke myself up . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woke myself up . .



Did you toot or need to wash the truck before you punch out?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woke myself up . .



I just keep my ear plugs in so that don't happen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you toot or need to wash the truck before you punch out?




Naw, but the dog tooted on me in the truck going to Deepstep, 'bout gagged me.





Wycliff said:


> I just keep my ear plugs in so that don't happen





I gotz a crick in my neck . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

Poor Charlie you done scared the toots out of him


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, but the dog tooted on me in the truck going to Deepstep, 'bout gagged me.
> . . .



paybacks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

Let's ride Wy, later GW, ya'll have a good day !! 





Hopefully Keebs and J feel betta this morning !


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

TTYL I'm outta here


----------



## cramer (Dec 21, 2014)

mornin G - can you freshen that pot of coffee
you put it on so early it has green stuff floating in in now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

cramer said:


> mornin G - can you freshen that pot of coffee
> you put it on so early it has green stuff floating in in now



If you don't want the flavor crystals then  of course I can freshen it.


----------



## cramer (Dec 21, 2014)

thanks G
this is some good coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2014)

Morning everyone! Got the family Christmas gathering at my house today! On the menu, pulled pork, bbq chicken, coleslaw, tater salad, baked beans. I got up early andstarted the butts , now about to add 2 big chickens to the smoker. Should be good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

cramer said:


> thanks G
> this is some good coffee



yw

needed more myself


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone! Got the family Christmas gathering at my house today! On the menu, pulled pork, bbq chicken, coleslaw, tater salad, baked beans. I got up early andstarted the butts , now about to add 2 big chickens to the smoker. Should be good!



Want to add me to the family today?    Sounds delicious!! <-- pulled pork and bbq


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone! Got the family Christmas gathering at my house today! On the menu, pulled pork, bbq chicken, coleslaw, tater salad, baked beans. I got up early andstarted the butts , now about to add 2 big chickens to the smoker. Should be good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Want to add me to the family today?    Sounds delicious!! <-- pulled pork and bbq





Crickett said:


>



Doors open y'all come on and join me in a Christmas chin greasin!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2014)

lil slack roun here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> lil slack roun here



guess we need to tighten up then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

Gettin to be about that time . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin to be about that time . .



thoughts and


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

Update :


Dog still has some serious GASSSSSS, cat is messin with a big ole rat.  One stanks, the other one is makin a buncha racket.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2014)

Update #2 :


Dog's in for a all out war tonight, egg salit sammich, tater salad, debbiled eggz, ham, sausage ballz, cheeze dip, and cheeze strawz.  Lil samplin my wife brought me to work on her way home from her sistas... 



Stoopid cat's back awake blammin around after that stoopid rat.. 



Can't hardly get any reading done..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

weather is just nasty outside


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah it is.



Update #3 :



Charlie - 1 

Quack -   0 




Sorry rascal got me in the truck again, bonus points for a confined space.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Quick, go to the WF forum, " beat the weekend . . " thread 



Like the good ole days !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Been in the WF all night lookin at posts. Thought I might want to give it a try to help get Lil Wy into hunting, but my skin ain't thick enough for ducks. Them thangs must be like crack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been in the WF all night lookin at posts. Thought I might want to give it a try to help get Lil Wy into hunting, but my skin ain't thick enough for ducks. Them thangs must be like crack





Start him out shootin doves, much more laid back, social sport.  Then ease him into the quack . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Someone needs to wake up Killer Delete and Pookie...



Best thread I've seen in awhile on the WF forum !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep squirrels and dove can't see no duck being worth the headache


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yep squirrels and dove can't see no duck being worth the headache





Different world on private land, noway I'd do public.

I'm too old and cute to go to jail . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a good many woodies that roost in the beaver pond behind my pond been thinking about just shooting that spot but never have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I have a good many woodies that roost in the beaver pond behind my pond been thinking about just shooting that spot but never have





You should start a thread about shooting woodies on the roost . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

That would get good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Idjit the other night FILMED a roost shoot and put it on here and YouTube, it went POOOOOF .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Story time . . 




Later on I might start a "High Fence" thread for trophy squirrel management..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

I told you I don't know nuthin about shootin puddle jumpers


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Later


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack !!



Wy you werkin Christmas Eve and Day ???


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep all the way thru till Jan 9th


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yep all the way thru till Jan 9th





OUCH !!!  That'll be a good paycheck !!


I've got 16hrs vacation left I didn't know I had, gonna burn 'em next Mon and Tues, that'll give me seben days off.

I come back Wed-Fri with nuttin to do, we're starting back up this morning and shutting down again Tues night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

GW and EE are slackin this moanin..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

That ain't hard on ya'll system startin up and shuttin down like that


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

They done got the sleepy head


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW and EE are slackin this moanin..




Yep, I am slackin for sure this morning.  Got me an extra hour of "beauty sleep" because I surely needed it.

Quack, I am glad that you and Wycliff kept the night fire burning.  

Speaking of duck hunting and duck hunters in general.......they are a crazy bunch for sure.  By the way, can duck hunters use "un-plugged" shotguns doing their hunts????   I can assure that there were some this weekend that didn't have theirs plugged on Clark Hill Lake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Top of the Mernin lads and ladets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That ain't hard on ya'll system startin up and shuttin down like that




This stuff is designed to run 24/7, but doesn't seem to affect any ?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, I am slackin for sure this morning.  Got me an extra hour of "beauty sleep" because I surely needed it.
> 
> Quack, I am glad that you and Wycliff kept the night fire burning.
> 
> Speaking of duck hunting and duck hunters in general.......they are a crazy bunch for sure.  By the way, can duck hunters use "un-plugged" shotguns doing their hunts????   I can assure that there were some this weekend that didn't have theirs plugged on Clark Hill Lake.




Hog huntin and deer hunting I think are the only 2 types of hunting that you can use an unplugged shotgun.

I know for a FACT it's illegal in a bird field . .




'Morning BOG !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

almost that time


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This stuff is designed to run 24/7, but doesn't seem to affect any ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Quack! How's everything on the home front?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

mernin BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> almost that time



Eyewer an fowdy here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Quack! How's everything on the home front?





Fantastic !!  Ya'll doing good ??  Hope you got that purty wife of yours sumpin really nice for Christmas ??



Tell her my truck's soon to be up fo sale, I'll cut HER a deal !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Eyewer an fowdy here.



yep


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

watcha gonna get


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fantastic !!  Ya'll doing good ??  Hope you got that purty wife of yours sumpin really nice for Christmas ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She don't need a gift bro ... She's got me an I'm da bomb!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> watcha gonna get





Anudder one that don't sit up so high, truck rides and drives GREAT, but running errands around town and gitting in/out, bothers my back.




blood on the ground said:


> She don't need a gift bro ... She's got me an I'm da bomb!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Stoopid cat, ginormous rat still running around my control room.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

you need a pellet gun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

I got some beauty rest also.  Vacation day and I have a fasting blood work appointment at 8 so there was no rush to hop out of bed get the day started.  seems like the night fire was kept burning by Quack and Wy.  BOG sure joined the campfire early this morning.  Well I used the fire to brew a pot of campfire cowboy coffee since I am supposed to only have one I better make it a good one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> you need a pellet gun



For the rat or the dog?  Who obviously won the tooting contest since the score card was never updated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> you need a pellet gun





I'd prolly put my eye out, or shoot out a winder.




Hiya GW!!  Good luck with your test, you gonna get the fanger too ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

GW got a date


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For the rat or the dog?  Who obviously won the tooting contest since the score card was never updated.





Charlie did, paws down.  He got me twice in the truck on 2 different trips to Deepstep.  I've yet to fire a shot.




Bumped a coupla old Campfire threads to give Pookie sumpin to do today . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie did, paws down.  He got me twice in the truck on 2 different trips to Deepstep.  I've yet to fire a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd prolly put my eye out, or shoot out a winder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wycliff said:


> GW got a date



Finger comes on the follow up with the doc in about a week.  Today is just the leech who draws blood.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie did, paws down.  He got me twice in the truck on 2 different trips to Deepstep.  I've yet to fire a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw one of the campfire threads must go find another.  The WF was a couple of blow hards all puffed up and not a needle in the area to let the air out.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Finger comes on the follow up with the doc in about a week.  Today is just the leech who draws blood.
> 
> 
> Oh so this is the first date
> ...



Just went and reread that whole thread in the WF cause it won't be there when I get back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Just went and reread that whole thread in the WF cause it won't be there when I get back





Wish I knew how to "save" it ???


I had to reread it too, could be some banded duck hunters in our near future . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope Keebs is feelin betta and all the day walkers have a good one !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I knew how to "save" it ???
> 
> 
> I had to reread it too, could be some banded duck hunters in our near future . .



Do admins and mods wear jewelry like duck hunters?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I knew how to "save" it ???
> 
> 
> I had to reread it too, could be some banded duck hunters in our near future . .




At least gonna be some hurt feelins





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope Keebs is feelin betta and all the day walkers have a good one !!



yeah I was thinkin about her last night, hope all is well


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm outta here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, I am slackin for sure this morning.  Got me an extra hour of "beauty sleep" because I surely needed it.
> 
> Quack, I am glad that you and Wycliff kept the night fire burning.
> 
> Speaking of duck hunting and duck hunters in general.......they are a crazy bunch for sure.  By the way, can duck hunters use "un-plugged" shotguns doing their hunts????   I can assure that there were some this weekend that didn't have theirs plugged on Clark Hill Lake.







Hooked On Quack said:


> This stuff is designed to run 24/7, but doesn't seem to affect any ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang, I am not a duck hunter BUT I ventured over into the WF forum and wow what some are doing over there.  It looks like once again the WF forum will probably need to have some chlorine mixed into their gene pool and eliminate some of those with some really big egos.  I'm thinking that some of those hunters might not be getting a Christmas present this year.      


Actually, I think that the WF forum was included on this site just to make sure that the total membership would not reach 97,350 members.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

who else in here has to work Christmas Day


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> who else in here has to work Christmas Day



I do


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Rise Up!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I knew how to "save" it ???
> 
> 
> I had to reread it too, could be some banded duck hunters in our near future . .



I can finally help on a computer question go up and hit the star looking thing at the very top of the screen. That's your "favorites button" and save it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I do



Me to! Sucks being the new guy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?


Crap. Morning Homoholebro.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy folks





blood on the ground said:


> Me to! Sucks being the new guy!



Morning Errybody else, short week!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap. Morning Homoholebro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know your schedule already?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you know your schedule already?



Looks like we are off Thursday and Friday. I hope to cut out early Wed. but i'll play that by ear then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


Hope Keebs feels better this morning.

WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How come we aint got any Santa or Christmas smileys


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Homo stop working on the clock and get me some Christmas smileys up in here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

No email at work today. I wish they would stop playing with the computers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I cant get them


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No email at work today. I wish they would stop playing with the computers.



Email sent,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No email at work today. I wish they would stop playing with the computers.



you forgot to send me a PM


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Wait it worked today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have no Chrismasy ones.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

This one reminds me of Homo, dirt, strang and Mr. Hornet 22 in the duck blind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This one reminds me of Homo, dirt, strang and Mr. Hornet 22 in the duck blind




whos who?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)

Mornin y'all. Gotta take my daughter to get some blood work done & another small test. Nothing serious just checking out a few symptoms. 





Scrapy said:


> I can finally help on a computer question go up and hit the star looking thing at the very top of the screen. That's your "favorites button" and save it.



That only works if the thread has not been deleted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whos who?



Homo and Dirts always in the middle.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all. Gotta take my daughter to get some blood work done & another small test. Nothing serious just checking out a few symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo stop working on the clock and get me some Christmas smileys up in here.







as far as smilies this is as close as I have


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant get them
> 
> 
> Email sent,


Email back up and I aint got no email from you. 


mudracing101 said:


> This one reminds me of Homo, dirt, strang and Mr. Hornet 22 in the duck blind


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 22, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)

This one is for Keebs:


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's your Christmas smiley; Mud

Christmas


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



First Ms.H22 and now Crickett have good Christmas smilies.

hdm can you get them up and running?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First Ms.H22 and now Crickett have good Christmas smilies.
> 
> hdm can you get them up and running?



Askin for a miracle.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Christmas


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Christmas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Askin for a miracle.



Hope springs eternal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Mrs 22.  Sorry I had to rush off phone.. Sister and mom were blowing my phone up.  12 missed calls when I checked phone


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22.  Sorry I had to rush off phone.. Sister and mom were blowing my phone up.  12 missed calls when I checked phone



tell them i said hey......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> as far as smilies this is as close as I have





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Email back up and I aint got no email from you.


Resending Email


Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


>


Now youre just showing off.


hdm03 said:


> Here's your Christmas smiley; Mud
> 
> Christmas


Thanks pal



hdm03 said:


> Christmas


Wow youre good

CHRISTMAS


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Resending Email
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant even spell Christmas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> tell them i said hey......



Loling.  My mom like looks just like me.  But um.. Top heavy and long hair.  Sister is 16


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Mud =not literate


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Loling.  My mom like looks just like me.  But um.. Top heavy and long hair.  Sister is 16



Go ahead and tell your mom I said; in 2 more years you can tell your sister i said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Go ahead and tell your mom I said; in 2 more years you can tell your sister i said hey



I should have known when I told you my mom looked like me you'd be interested..
As far as sister.. NO!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

hfh = top heavy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = top heavy



  wait.. What?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey crickett


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First Ms.H22 and now Crickett have good Christmas smilies.
> 
> hdm can you get them up and running?



Google is your friend!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant even spell Christmas


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey crickett


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2014)

Look I found Quack


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> who else in here has to work Christmas Day



Meeeeeeee...




blood on the ground said:


> Me to! Sucks being the new guy!



I ain't the new guy, been there for close to 30yrs, we've gotta agreement not to vacate on holidays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Here ya go Mandy, I know you be lubbin some Neil . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

One mo . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

I sure wish it would rain here...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look I found Quack








I'm not that bad, just kinda bummed out 'cause I gotta work Eve and Day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sure wish it would rain here...





Floodin here lil Louie .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Floodin here lil Louie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 819180



yep.....he's top heavy alright


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yep.....he's top heavy alright





Betcha you wouldn't grab 'em . . I mean Louie, not his breasties.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Loling.  My mom like looks just like me.  But um.. Top heavy and long hair.  Sister is 16


your mom must be ugly.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Floodin here lil Louie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 819180


Is that a cookie in his hand



Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha you wouldn't grab 'em . . I mean Louie, not his breasties.


Nope , not now, Leroy done got skinny and muskled up. Got arms like the terminator.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

He still cant beat me in thumb wrastling though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Floodin here lil Louie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 819180





hdm03 said:


> yep.....he's top heavy alright





Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha you wouldn't grab 'em . . I mean Louie, not his breasties.


yeah, he prolly would try...  


mudracing101 said:


> your mom must be ugly.
> 
> Is that a cookie in his hand
> 
> ...


 



mudracing101 said:


> He still cant beat me in thumb wrastling though.




yall be killin me


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, he prolly would try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just need to work out your thumb better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

What have I walked in to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

Lub me some Louie, po lil fella don't bother nobody, ( except the doods at the beautiful park in Tifton..)



I appreciate yo tolerance of me brother, it's all in fun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gone to lunch and shopping


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not that bad, just kinda bummed out 'cause I gotta work Eve and Day.



I can come see you.Im off for 3 weeks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I can come see you.Im off for 3 weeks.




JoLo, you did me BAD last time, I've learnt my lesson, be gone wit yo bad self.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> JoLo, you did me BAD last time, I've learnt my lesson, be gone wit yo bad self.



I'm sorry.I got caught up with mattie,josh and that wickedjester guy.It cost me four long years away....

I'm here for you now.Let me get to Drivelin and stay outta that Billy Bidnezz and show you I can be what you need...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lub me some Louie, po lil fella don't bother nobody, ( except the doods at the beautiful park in Tifton..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dotn tolerate you quack.  I like your goofy felt.  your a funny feller to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

coffee 4 lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I'm sorry.I got caught up with mattie,josh and that wickedjester guy.It cost me four long years away....
> 
> I'm here for you now.Let me get to Drivelin and stay outta that Billy Bidnezz and show you I can be what you need...




Nooooooooooooo, you are a Wicked wicked man, leave me ALONE  . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I'm sorry.I got caught up with mattie,josh and that wickedjester guy.It cost me four long years away....
> 
> I'm here for you now and will show you I can be what you need...



oh my...

well then...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Im in love wtih Matthew6's avatar... just saying


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dotn tolerate you quack.  I like your goofy felt.  your a funny feller to me



what's a "goofy felt"?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

never mind; i don't want to know


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what's a "goofy felt"?





hdm03 said:


> never mind; i don't want to know


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What have I walked in to.




Mrs. H, what you walked into this time was mild compared to those idget duck hunters in the WF Forum earlier today.  All sorts of name calling about each other etc and heck, I thought they were going to open up a can of whoop-butt before some probably got their feathers clipped real short.  They sure have some large egos out there on the water for sure.  I was hoping for a  heavy duty banning earlier but I see that some are still here but maybe they are down to their last strike or something like that etc.

I think that I will stick to deer hunting ALONE on my property because that way, I don't ever argue with the hunter on the adjoining property etc.   

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>ps:  I do have a copy of the original thread postings before they went "poof" earlier today.  It was amazing who said what to whom and then back and forth, back and forth.  I don't play well with duck hunters because most of them are all quacked up!!!!!  Well, all except our resident Quackster that is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs. H, what you walked into this time was mild compared to those idget duck hunters in the WF Forum earlier today.  All sorts of name calling about each other etc and heck, I thought they were going to open up a can of whoop-butt before they all got their feathers clipped real short.  They sure have some large egos out there on the water for sure.
> 
> I think that I will stick to deer hunting ALONE on my property because that way, I don't ever argue with the next hunter etc.
> 
> ...



I usually sign off before I go to the WF forum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im in love wtih Matthew6's avatar... just saying



Just might have to be a bama fan for just a little while.  



Like that would help.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what's a "goofy felt"?



wow, nice time for a typo...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

I love puppies


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I usually sign off before I go to the WF forum.




Now that is a smart move for sure.  No wonder Mr H is married to you !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im in love wtih Matthew6's avatar... just saying





gobbleinwoods said:


> Just might have to be a bama fan for just a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Like that would help.




Well that must have been the avatar that I was watching last night and then fell asleep.  I woke up this morning still licking on the screen and then I realized that the screen was black and in sleep mode at the time.  Shucks, that didn't matter because when I woke up, I jumped and hit the computer keyboard, and dang, the screen just came back alive again.  Yep, I continued licking until about noon today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

EE is one sick puppy . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


Whats Frenchy doing in here.


Hooked On Quack said:


> EE is one sick puppy . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Taco Bell, it sucked it was cold


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



GIT!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Leroy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy?



Too early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

Whad I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Too early.



No, i'm needing to ax him a question.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

say what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> say what?



Thought you might be banded, glad to see youre still here.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you might be banded, glad to see youre still here.



not a chance


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

hdmo3= Go back and read the rules again. Slowly. AND out loud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not a chance





Really . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2014)

uh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Time is UP! Long cold, dark ole bad Monday is OVA! Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> uh?



I done tole you once. Now GIT!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! Long cold, dark ole bad Monday is OVA! Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!



Why such a short week?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE is one sick puppy . .




Well you got part of it right.  Yep, I am a puppy and they just naturally lick !!!   Heck, I learned all of these crazy things right from your book titled, "The World According To Quack."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

I got a new toy!!!  Thanks yall this REALLY made my day.  Mud might have actually seen me smile today.   Poor mud put himself under the bus!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kracker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Now, go post the pics in the right thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Y'all should of seen it, i was giving him the spill and he started Crying. It was very tramatic, i had to slap him and say "Hold it together man!!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now, go post the pics in the right thread.



Uh. Shcks I thought they went here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 22, 2014)

Mud. I asked you not to tell them!!!  Thanks for the slap.  I needed it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! Long cold, dark ole bad Monday is OVA! Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


Bye



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud. I asked you not to tell them!!!  Thanks for the slap.  I needed it.



Any time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Close to 5 , later y'all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a new toy!!!  Thanks yall this REALLY made my day.  Mud might have actually seen me smile today.   Poor mud put himself under the bus!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kracker.




Mrs. H, I thought about our friend Kracker too as soon as I saw his name on the "short bus".  May he RIP.



mudracing101 said:


> Y'all should of seen it, i was giving him the spill and he started Crying. It was very tramatic, i had to slap him and say "Hold it together man!!"




Mud, did you tell hfh that now he will forever be on the "Short Bus".   

You gave him the best present of all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

There are some names on the bus that sure bring back gone but not forgotten drivelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh My. Feetsball players fighting after double overtime. BYU vs Memphis.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Blood on da field.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh My. Feetsball players fighting after double overtime. BYU vs Memphis.



Sure marred a good game.   But Memphis going to the BYU bench to celebrate was bad taste.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure marred a good game.   But Memphis going to the BYU bench to celebrate was bad taste.



True that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs. H, I thought about our friend Kracker too as soon as I saw his name on the "short bus".  May he RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is. I told him all us driblers were pulling for him.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a new toy!!!  Thanks yall this REALLY made my day.  Mud might have actually seen me smile today.   Poor mud put himself under the bus!





mudracing101 said:


> Y'all should of seen it, i was giving him the spill and he started Crying. It was very tramatic, i had to slap him and say "Hold it together man!!"





gobbleinwoods said:


> There are some names on the bus that sure bring back gone but not forgotten drivelers.


   
ya'll know I sick da deff to not log in when I'm home, but I got the text message 'bout this had to rally to get on here,,,,,,,, here I am supposed to be on vacation & I am sick as a dawg, coughing, head hurting, don't know if it's flu or pewmonia........ all I know is I do.not.feel.good........

LEROY, you'd best take good care of that thing, that's my favorite bus!!
think I'm gonna likker up & see if it don't make a difference.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.  This driveler thread appears to be really slow since yesterday evening.  We need to add some "get up and go" to it this morning.  

As for Keebs, I am sending Dr. Feel Good over your way in hopes that he can perform his magic and get you up and about and really "Feeling Good" today.  I think that you have suffered enough already with this "crud" and we all want you back amongst us with your normal "Happy Face and Attitude" to help cheer up the rest of us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

The night crew must have either been busier than expected or curled up and catching up on the beauty sleep last night.  I first saw the white screen of death and started picking pecans and just couldn't stop.   Finally the need for the 'get up and go' juice overwhelmed the desire to finish the tray I had started.   Tis fresh and ready to consume


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

Mernin EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

moanin bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The night crew must have either been busier than expected or curled up and catching up on the beauty sleep last night.  I first saw the white screen of death and started picking pecans and just couldn't stop.   Finally the need for the 'get up and go' juice overwhelmed the desire to finish the tray I had started.   Tis fresh and ready to consume



Yep I been very busy tonight!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Morning Blood and Gobblin.  I was beginning to think that everybody was sleeping late this morning so I am glad to see some of you stirring about and especially with a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee to help get those sleep monsters out of my eyes.  

I've got to start packing my suitcase and make sure that I pack everything that I need to go to Texas for my normal Texas Christmas trip.  This year, I am leaving on the 26th instead of the 23rd like usual.   Dang airlines just loved to keep those higher prices this year for sure.  

My deer hunting season ended last Sunday with me not firing a shot this entire season.   I saw lots of deer including over 22 different bucks and lots of very mature does as well.  I just didn't have the right opportunity to get one of the "four bucks" that I was hunting this season.  The good news is that I still have plenty of deer meat in my freezer.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 23, 2014)

Mornin first time I got to sit down and really catch up today


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 23, 2014)

1 mo howa


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> 1 mo howa



fitteen mo menuts


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

Traffic was horrible this morning, seen 3 cars on the way home! Took me 15 min to get home from work!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL! I have 4 hens and 2dogs all eating from the same bowl! Tis the season I guess!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

morning everyone!  Yall be carefull.  Its NASTY outside


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a new toy!!!  Thanks yall this REALLY made my day.  Mud might have actually seen me smile today.   Poor mud put himself under the bus!







mudracing101 said:


> Y'all should of seen it, i was giving him the spill and he started Crying. It was very tramatic, i had to slap him and say "Hold it together man!!"


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL! I have 4 hens and 2dogs all eating from the same bowl! Tis the season I guess!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2014)

Reckon I'll go


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so excited.... Almost time for Christmas music to be over!!! Just a couple days!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Goot morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Some body play some Christmas music for Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

One of my favorites , turn it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Some body play some Christmas music for Blood.



I was gonna, but somepin rong wiff my speakers and I caint review da song first. 

Here. I'll give it a shot. AND DON'T make fun of my sangin.


It's the most wonderful time of the year
With the kids jingle belling
And everyone telling you "Be of good cheer"
It's the most wonderful time of the year
It's the hap-happiest season of all
With those holiday greetings and gay happy meetings
When friends come to call
It's the hap- happiest season of all

There'll be parties for hosting
Marshmallows for toasting
And caroling out in the snow
There'll be scary ghost stories
And tales of the glories of
Christmases long, long ago

It's the most wonderful time of the year
There'll be much mistltoeing
And hearts will be glowing
When love ones are near
It's the most wonderful time of the year

There'll be parties for hosting
Marshmallows for toasting
And caroling out in the snow
There'll be scary ghost stories
And tales of the glories of
Christmases long, long ago

It's the most wonderful time of the year
There'll be much mistltoeing
And hearts will be glowing
When love ones are near
It's the most wonderful time
It's the most wonderful time
It's the most wonderful time
It's the most wonderful time of the yea


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Oh. That kind of Christmas music. Here ya go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry x-mas


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

One of my favs. Jewel has the voice of an angel.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2014)

I see that Quack done learnt ya'll to post music videos


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I see that Quack done learnt ya'll to post music videos



Taking request.

I believe we got Blood's request covered.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

jingle bombs!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Thisis what i hear when all the women in the family get together


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thisis what i hear when all the women in the family get together


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

And the rain has begun.
It's POURING.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2014)

gettin' close to lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And the rain has begun.
> It's POURING.



Been raining here since yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Been raining here since yesterday.



That's a good thing. Gonna shoot at some ducks down that way soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a good thing. Gonna shoot at some ducks down that way soon.



They will be spread out now, water everywhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sesame cheekun.

Wait, was that really cheekun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

RIP Joe Cocker.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. Yall been naughty or nice?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm, hambooger steak n gravy, smashed taters, okra, peas, butterbeans and turnips.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Yall been naughty or nice?



I have been good. Very good, what ya get me??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I been gooooot ta deaf.



I don't want no racin chicken tho. no. no.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

I think our internet is drowning, its slow , s l o wwwww


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I think it's all the music.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

It's Blood's fault.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't believe yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't believe yall.



Just look over my posts, ive be very good. Compared to quack, and homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't believe us either.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

It is not nice to accuse people of having racing chickens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is not nice to accuse people of having racing chickens.



Da debil made me do it. It weren't me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is not nice to accuse people of having racing chickens.



Oh, about that, well, uhmmm,... ok .. been nice most of the time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Speaking of racing chickens........ Happy Birthday Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, about that, well, uhmmm,... ok .. been nice most of the time.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Da debil made me do it. It weren't me.



Okay, just don't do it anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just look over my posts, ive be very good. Compared to quack, and homo3





snitch..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

I know all about Qauck, he has been hurtful to several of us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Quack=getting coal for Christmas.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 23, 2014)

About an hour or so and off till Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Ungowa!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

I ain't monkeyin around!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Irish coffee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> About an hour or so and off till Monday.


Me too!!!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Ungowa!!!



Jeff C. in da HOUSE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Plane landed @ 11:50, headin home and decided to make a couple of stops for some last minute Christmas and MizT's birfday gift. Her birfday was yesterday!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't monkeyin around!!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2014)

Chief Hole!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Plane landed @ 11:50, headin home and decided to make a couple of stops for some last minute Christmas and MizT's birfday gift. Her birfday was yesterday!



Tell Mz. T I said Happy Birthday!!!


Tell her I said hey too. She'll know what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeff C. in da HOUSE!



You da 1st person I thought of......LOL!!!  

Wellllllll.....da rest of yall too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



 How you doin W2H?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Chief Hole!!!



You are soooooo beautiful.....just like Tifton!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Chief must have had a rough night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Mz. T I said Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> 
> Tell her I said hey too. She'll know what it means.




  Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Chief must have had a rough night.



Hey Pops!!! I sho did, got in the bed @ 1:30 am and got up @ 5:15 to go to the airport.

You doin alright after all them tests?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Word Quackbro???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome home Chiefbro !!




Bobby you headed south this weekend ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Gettin my drivel on!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

How's Keebsy anyone....she wasn't feelin all that well when I left?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know bout Bobby, but I'z iz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How's Keebsy anyone....she wasn't feelin all that well when I left?



She still sick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Gonna my new gun this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't know bout Bobby, but I'z iz.





Got invited to an all expense paid trip for a cast and blast in Louisiana, that'll be one to cross off my bucket list if I can schedule it.  




'Bout time for a dranky drank . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She still sick.



Dannnnng!!!  Hope she gets well soon!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Got invited to an all expense paid trip for a cast and blast in Louisiana, that'll be one to cross off my bucket list if I can schedule it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SaWeeeeeet!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got invited to an all expense paid trip for a cast and blast in Louisiana, that'll be one to cross off my bucket list if I can schedule it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> SaWeeeeeet!!!


Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pops!!! I sho did, got in the bed @ 1:30 am and got up @ 5:15 to go to the airport.
> 
> You doin alright after all them tests?



Passed them all but one Chief. Have not got the results on the other one yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Mr Coffee, himself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Passed them all but one Chief. Have not got the results on the other one yet.



Glad to hear that Charlie!  Good Luck on the other results.

Maybe they'll let you study up on that one and retake it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

How Long are you off for Quackster?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How Long are you off for Quackster?





Gotta work Wed, Thurs, and Friday night.


Then off for 7 days.



Check out "Saltgrass Outdoors,"  way beyond my pay grade .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work Wed, Thurs, and Friday night.
> 
> 
> Then off for 7 days.
> ...



Ouch....that sucks  but them 7 off will be nice!

Will do!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm bout to be off 5. Dat don't happen much.


If I don't see ya'll, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Taking request.
> 
> I believe we got Blood's request covered.



Y'all don't like me very much do ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch....that sucks  but them 7 off will be nice!
> 
> Will do!!!



Grew up fishin out of Lake Ponchartrain, Myrtle Grove, Venice, Happy Jack, Port Sulfur, Buras, Empire, Grand Isle, etc., all down through there. 

You gonna love it....or have you already been down there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout to be off 5. Dat don't happen much.
> 
> 
> If I don't see ya'll, MERRY CHRISTMAS!





Merry Christmas to ya'll Mandy, safe travels and good hunting ! !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all don't like me very much do ya?



Love ya to pieces

Why you ask


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout to be off 5. Dat don't happen much.
> 
> 
> If I don't see ya'll, MERRY CHRISTMAS!



Merry Christmas Mandy!!! 

Give Chris a man hug for me and tell him too, please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grew up fishin out of Lake Ponchartrain, Myrtle Grove, Venice, Happy Jack, Port Sulfur, Buras, Empire, Grand Isle, etc., all down through there.
> 
> You gonna love it....or have you already been down there?






Not since I was a kid Jeff, this has always been a dream, brother's gonna fly us in his new jet too, beats da snot outta driving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all don't like me very much do ya?



Com'ere cutiepie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Mudro!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not since I was a kid Jeff, this has always been a dream, brother's gonna fly us in his new jet too, beats da snot outta driving.



Yassah.......Need a bait boy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy folks



Heyyyyy, Louie......where ya been?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yassah.......Need a bait boy?






I ain't much on fancy, this place ain't exactly what I'm used to, but hey, I ain't payin either !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't much on fancy, this place ain't exactly what I'm used to, but hey, I ain't payin either !!!




I'on't nee no fancy Boss, I earns my keeps!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'on't nee no fancy Boss, I earns my keeps!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Uh OHHHHH.......Jag just said, "Tell Quack i'm gettin me a woman!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Need to get somethin to eat, all I've had is some cookies on da plane


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh OHHHHH.......Jag just said, "Tell Quack i'm gettin me a woman!"





Oh LAAAAAAAAAAAAWD !!! 



Mebbe she'll have a lawnmower he can work on . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh LAAAAAAAAAAAAWD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe she'll have a lawnmower he can work on . .



Give that boy a Monster Energy and he'll cut some grass!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Gotta send in some expenses real quick!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

Just talked to muds daddy.. he be smart...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to muds daddy.. he be smart...






What'd he say ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Expenses sent!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> About an hour or so and off till Monday.






Jeff C. said:


> Ungowa!!!


Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Plane landed @ 11:50, headin home and decided to make a couple of stops for some last minute Christmas and MizT's birfday gift. Her birfday was yesterday!


Tell her i said happy birfday and hey


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got invited to an all expense paid trip for a cast and blast in Louisiana, that'll be one to cross off my bucket list if I can schedule it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout to be off 5. Dat don't happen much.
> 
> 
> If I don't see ya'll, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Bye, merry Christmas



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not since I was a kid Jeff, this has always been a dream, brother's gonna fly us in his new jet too, beats da snot outta driving.


A brother with a jet, got to be nice.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to muds daddy.. he be smart...






Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd he say ??


x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd he say ??



hes one VERY few people that come thru my door that can read a wiring diagram ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just talked to muds daddy.. he be smart...



Where's Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Mud?



OH!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Sup Mudro???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Will be doing our traditional Christmas Eve shrimp/low country boil tomorrow night!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will be doing our traditional Christmas Eve shrimp/low country boil tomorrow night!



sounds yummy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

afternoon on a drizzly day.   Glad I don't have to be outside today.

Did Quack mention a dranky?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will be doing our traditional Christmas Eve shrimp/low country boil tomorrow night!



It will be just the wife and I tomorrow night.  Going to be a quiet evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love ya to pieces
> 
> Why you ask



All the stankin Christmas music posted on my behalf!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Com'ere cutiepie!



That's a double arm throw a leg aroundhunchhunch hug!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It will be just the wife and I tomorrow night.  Going to be a quiet evening.



Me, MizT, Jag, Caitlin(daughter), Buck(her boyfriend), and Bert our grand dog, along with Maggie and Boudreaux. Won't be quiet round here with that MONSTER Bert. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?



That's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> That's a double arm throw a leg aroundhunchhunch hug!!!



You deserve it.....Santa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will be doing our traditional Christmas Eve shrimp/low country boil tomorrow night!




That's what Dawn wants tonight, 'course mine ain't nuttin like yours.  I just do the taters, kone, sausage and skrimp.

You like the liquid Zattarans crab boil stuff ???  I use a bottle of it and then some Tabasco to stiffen it up.  That Zattarans and Tabasco will make you sneeze from 20' away !!! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> It will be just the wife and I tomorrow night.  Going to be a quiet evening.





Gonna be me and Chalkmine (tootin) Charlie, and the no rat catching cat for 3 nights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm feelin it today! 





I've been losing the leaves in my tree
I look in the mirror and it ain't me
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees

I've been breathing out all a moan
I've been feeling my creed back home
Poor old me and my poor old bones
Poor old me and my poor old bones

I've been losing the leaves in my tree
I look in the mirror and it ain't me
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees 
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what Dawn wants tonight, 'course mine ain't nuttin like yours.  I just do the taters, kone, sausage and skrimp.
> 
> You like the liquid Zattarans crab boil stuff ???  I use a bottle of it and then some Tabasco to stiffen it up.  That Zattarans and Tabasco will make you sneeze from 20' away !!!
> 
> ...



did the rat win?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It will be just the wife and I tomorrow night.  Going to be a quiet evening.



Here too. First year for us. 
We did ous Sunday. Now we'z gotta hire a crew to deliver the boys gun safe up 20 stairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what Dawn wants tonight, 'course mine ain't nuttin like yours.  I just do the taters, kone, sausage and skrimp.
> 
> You like the liquid Zattarans crab boil stuff ???  I use a bottle of it and then some Tabasco to stiffen it up.  That Zattarans and Tabasco will make you sneeze from 20' away !!!
> 
> ...



Yessir....just picked up 2 of the big jars of the Zatarains powdered Crab/Shrimp boil mix. It's already got the salt in it, but I pour a tad more when it's done, sometimes I'll add a little liquid too.

The way I judge it is, if you stick your head over the pot and sniff up the steam and it don't knock your head back, you ain't got enough in it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here too. First year for us.
> We did ous Sunday. Now we'z gotta hire a crew to deliver the boys gun safe up 20 stairs.



The family thing with the wife's 6 siblings and all the children etc will be Saturday here.  Expecting 50ish again this year.

What goes up 20 steps must come down at some point.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The family thing with the wife's 6 siblings and all the children etc will be Saturday here.  Expecting 50ish again this year.
> 
> What goes up 20 steps must come down at some point.



That's what I said. H22 said that will be the boys problem.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will be doing our traditional Christmas Eve shrimp/low country boil tomorrow night!


Wished i could sample some of that


gobbleinwoods said:


> It will be just the wife and I tomorrow night.  Going to be a quiet evening.


Tell her i said Hey


blood on the ground said:


> All the stankin Christmas music posted on my behalf!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what Dawn wants tonight, 'course mine ain't nuttin like yours.  I just do the taters, kone, sausage and skrimp.
> 
> You like the liquid Zattarans crab boil stuff ???  I use a bottle of it and then some Tabasco to stiffen it up.  That Zattarans and Tabasco will make you sneeze from 20' away !!!
> 
> ...


You should video your animals at work and post 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I said. H22 said that will be the boys problem.


My 5, later ya'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2014)

Hahaha mud!! Brang on ST Patrick's day!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Her ya go Quackmeister!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Here ya go Chiefbro, that's hdm03 on da banjo . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Mudbro dancin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Ol Mud can cut a rug!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Her ya go Quackmeister!!





I liketh that Chiefbro !!!  You and Kracker always have great taste in music !!! 




You heard this one ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i could sample some of that
> 
> Tell her i said Hey
> 
> ...



I did and she laughed uncontrollably.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Some of the best, "Slow hand" and Paul . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Last one, skrait classic. . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Some sloppy play by Jimmy ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of the best, "Slow hand" and Paul . .



Posted this one earlier.
When the boy moved out his acoustic guitar was sitting in his room and this song came to mind ery time I walked by. It's at his apartment now. I kept the electric ones for now. Makes good decor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Posted this one earlier.
> When the boy moved out his acoustic guitar was sitting in his room and this dong came to mind ery time I walked by. It's at his apartment now. I kept the electric ones for now. Makes good decor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Love me some Janis . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





Mandy be likin da big one  . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I got fat fangers on this i pad piece of carp. Post up Danny's song by Loggins and Masenna.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Choked on a ham sammich . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love me some Janis . .



Oh Lawd. That's me and my Sisters song. We caint sing either. But by doggy we belt this one out.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 23, 2014)

Afternoon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



Has it become evening yet?

Don't know what woke me up, bathroom calling or the thunder but it sure is active.   The angels must be bowling in the 10th frame by now.  This would be the perfect rain but we are in the 4th day now and it is getting old at Christmas.   CLAP.  That was a good one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well Happy WET Christmas Eve.

Will somebody please turn off the faucet that has been pouring for the past few days.  At 2:45 AM this morning, that ARK was floating in the street out front and animals were lining up two by two !!!

Enough is Enough of this wet stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Faucet is still open here EE.  Radar is green for the entire state.

Ahhhhhhh not only is the coffee freshly brewed but it is also from a new bag of coffee so the smell is soooooo good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2014)

Morning EE and GW! Merry Christmas to the both of you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Morning BOG, Merry Christmas to you too. 

There will be a wake up tomorrow also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning BOG, Merry Christmas to you too.
> 
> There will be a wake up tomorrow also.



I will be here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Santa is taking a test flight and he might have to rearrange the sleigh.


----------



## cramer (Dec 24, 2014)

thanks for the coffee G
Merry Christmas guys and gals and BOG


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello strangers. I have been MIA for quite a while. 
My job has kept me so very busy for the last 21 months. I have not, however, forgot about my Woody's family. Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous New Year.


----------



## cramer (Dec 24, 2014)

welcome back sterlo58
Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Back atcha S58. Don't be a stranger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

morning everyone.

Doc  put Gage on breathing treatments and a steroid yesterday.  my little man dont feel so good


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Faucet is still open here EE.  Radar is green for the entire state.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh not only is the coffee freshly brewed but it is also from a new bag of coffee so the smell is soooooo good.




Gobblin, good morning and Thanks for the coffee this morning.  Merry Christmas to your family.



blood on the ground said:


> Morning EE and GW! Merry Christmas to the both of you!




Good Morning Blood and a very Merry Christmas to your entire family.



Sterlo58 said:


> Hello strangers. I have been MIA for quite a while.
> My job has kept me so very busy for the last 21 months. I have not, however, forgot about my Woody's family. Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and a safe and prosperous New Year.




NEIL, glad to have you back.  I know that work situation for you must be tough up there for sure.  Have you learned the Japanese language yet?  Merry Christmas to your entire family.



cramer said:


> thanks for the coffee G
> Merry Christmas guys and gals and BOG



Cramer, Merry Christmas to you and your family.





Hornet22 said:


> Back atcha S58. Don't be a stranger




Chris,  Merry Christmas to You and Mandy.



Dang, it is finally daylight enough outside now and the frogs are swimming around with their life jackets on and I see some ducks swimming around holding up their umbrellas.  WAIT, IS THAT SOME DUCK HUNTERS RUNNING AND GUNNING ON MY STREET ???????   Most of the animals have finally loaded aboard the ARK that has been docked at my mailbox since 2:50 AM this morning.

I will be glad when this wet stuff moves out of here and it become dry weather again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2014)

And ya'll might wonder why I am going to Houston on Friday morning.  Well this is a good incentive for sure !!!  Let it never be said that us older codgers can't dream!  This looks like a good reason that the Houston Texans beat the crap out of the Baltimore Ravens a few days ago.

I'm thinking that Santa Claus really is a good guy after all!!!    Yes sir, I have been a really good boy this past year, so bring on the goodies.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

Morning Mrs 22

EE.. I WANNA GO!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2014)

Mornin and Merry Christmas eve to everyone!


Louie, hope Gage gets to feelin better soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Boom boom, hope the little one feels better soon.

EE, need a wing man?

S58, saw your name on the bus the other day and wondered how the job was going.

morning cHIEF-o , cramer, and H22.  Hope that you all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2014)

Everyone; tell yourself I said hey; you'll know what it means


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2014)

Live from chick-fil-a!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2014)

Started Christmas shopping at 7ish this morning and done before 9am! That ain't bad!! Wife has been at it since late October.... I don't get it?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Mornin and good nite. Hfh hope your son feels better


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

BOG = fast procrastinator


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> BOG = fast procrastinator



Procrastinator? NA! Efficient and economical!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Started Christmas shopping at 7ish this morning and done before 9am! That ain't bad!! Wife has been at it since late October.... I don't get it?



When you wait until the last minute there are less choices left on the shelf so it takes less time to make a decision.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> Doc  put Gage on breathing treatments and a steroid yesterday.  my little man don't feel so good



Dang....poor lil guy. Hope he gets better soon. Did they give him Orapred?  My kids have had to take that stuff more times than I can count.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did and she laughed uncontrollably.


Why do they always do that



blood on the ground said:


> Live from chick-fil-a!!!



Chick fil a spicey chicken bisquit here.

Morning everyone, Merry Christmas again. Gonna be super busy today so if i dont see y'all, tell everyone i said Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why do they always do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back at you and yours, Mudro!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

I really hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Christmas!!
Yall really are like family


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I really hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Christmas!!
> Yall really are like family



Wat Leroy said. Imma outa here. Don't forget the real reason we get time off from work and get to eat an drank too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I really hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Christmas!!
> Yall really are like family





Hornet22 said:


> Wat Leroy said. Imma outa here. Don't forget the real reason we get time off from work and get to eat an drank too much.



I'll  to that!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all my GON family!!!


Leroy - I hope Gage starts feeling better soon!  Tell LMS I said hey........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my GON family!!!
> 
> 
> Leroy - I hope Gage starts feeling better soon!  Tell LMS I said hey........



Merry Christmas hdm03....I'll be by later to drop off your gifts and to tell you Hey!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to my friends here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to my friends here.



Nic, same back to you, my friend....Merry Christmas again!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas friends !!!



If finally quit raining !!  Gonna be a slip and slide kinda night at the mines !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Merry Christmas friends !!!
> 
> 
> 
> If finally quit raining !!  Gonna be a slip and slide kinda night at the mines !!



Merry Christmas Quack.   Headed to the mines early?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Merry Christmas Quack.   Headed to the mines early?






Merry Christmas bro !!!   Naw, the usual time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas my GON family. Love ya'll to pieces.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

Quack, Merry Christmas and highest regards to Miss Dawn and you on this day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Merry Christmas bro !!!   Naw, the usual time.



Sposed to get windy tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, Merry Christmas and highest regards to Miss Dawn and you on this day.





Thank you Mr. Baker, same to you and Ms Sheryl !! 



Some of the finest people I know come from this forum, it's truly been a blessing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank you Mr. Baker, same to you and Ms Sheryl !!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the finest people I know come from this forum, it's truly been a blessing.



Wow. It's Christmas alright for once I have to agree wiff Quack. 
You know I luvs you.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2014)

I would like to wish a truly Merry Christmas to all my Georgia Friends. I hope you have a wonderful and safe one.

*Merry Christmas Youngins                  *


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 24, 2014)

merry christmas charlie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dang look at his avi^^^^ Merry Christmas for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would like to wish a truly Merry Christmas to all my Georgia Friends. I hope you have a wonderful and safe one.
> 
> *Merry Christmas Youngins                  *





Merry Christmas back to you Charlie, even if I am an old grouch, not one of the youngins. 

Tried to wish your friends in ya`ll`s thread one as well, as a peace offering. Didn`t work, so I won`t bother em further. Peace and good will....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2014)

Well Nic I will wish you a Merry Christmas. I do hope you have a good one. I got that Makers sitting in the closet and I am going to bring it down there one Day. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas eve everyone


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Well Nic I will wish you a Merry Christmas. I do hope you have a good one. I got that Makers sitting in the closet and I am going to bring it down there one Day. Best of luck to you my friend.





Thank you. Maybe, one day, if I will come out of the swamp long enough.

Oh, I had a "Vanishing Point" Challenger, with that fancy Hurst pistol grip shifter over that 4 speed transmission. First and only car I ever owned. Faster`n a streak of lightnin` too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Me and Wybro werkin the 12hrs tonight . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep everything is shutdown tonight though


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Seerus question; what do ya'll folks do on Christmas mornin when the babies is gone? Imma goin to try and sleep late, whoohoo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Seerus question; what do ya'll folks do on Christmas mornin when the babies is gone? Imma goin to try and sleep late, whoohoo





Mandy'll be pestering ya to GET UP and see what Santa left !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy'll be pestering ya to GET UP and see what Santa left !!!



You know me too well.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

I still believe even tho the boy is gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know me too well.










little miss sunshine said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!!!




Hiya stranger !!!  Merry Christmas to ya'll !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

I know Santa is coming tonight and I told him my son's new address. It's all good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know Santa is coming tonight and I told him my son's new address. It's all good.



Poor Mandy.  ~hug~


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

I only work 10 howas tonight but I work 14 tomorrow


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

How is the little one HFH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know Santa is coming tonight and I told him my son's new address. It's all good.





Po thang, this is the first Christmas Eve/Day that I can remember not spending with Dawn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know Santa is coming tonight and I told him my son's new address. It's all good.





Wycliff said:


> How is the little one HFH



Doing better.    Breathing treatments are working


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doing better.    Breathing treatments are working



Good deal nothing worse than a sick child


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor Mandy.  ~hug~



Lawd I love you. You are a young Daddy and know what I mean. Thanks for the hug. Hug right back atcha


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't know what I'll do when both mine aren't there on Christmas


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

My regards to all of you. Peace.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal nothing worse than a sick child



He's a little trooper.   He was fussy tonight.  Lms went to the store and he fussed the whole.  Little joker crawled to the bed room door pushed it open and went in.  Like he was running to his room crying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Christmas Eve and I've got the AC on at work and it was on when I left the shack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My regards to all of you. Peace.....




Backatcha brother !!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's a little trooper.   He was fussy tonight.  Lms went to the store and he fussed the whole.  Little joker crawled to the bed room door pushed it open and went in.  Like he was running to his room crying.








I just pictured Lil Louie doing that !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's a little trooper.   He was fussy tonight.  Lms went to the store and he fussed the whole.  Little joker crawled to the bed room door pushed it open and went in.  Like he was running to his room crying.



That'll teach you


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My regards to all of you. Peace.....



Evenin Nic and I hope you have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha brother !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your phone 


Wycliff said:


> That'll teach you


No kidding.  He's a strong minded little rascal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh I was watching TV and fluffy was on so I took a pic. Sent it to mud and said merry Christmas


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Evenin Nic and I hope you have a wonderful Christmas





The same to you, Brother Wy...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone know how Keebs is doin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll call. I aint skeered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Anyone know how Keebs is doin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll call. I aint skeered.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

H22 told me it was time for me to quit believing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 told me it was time for me to quit believing.





NEVA !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NEVA !!!



It's the most wonderful time of the year. I think I hear Santa ON THE ROOF.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

Wonder how gage is gonna open his gifts...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

MIGHT be the.......oh forget about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder how gage is gonna open his gifts...



Why is that? He does have thumbs doesn't he


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's the most wonderful time of the year. I think I hear Santa ON THE ROOF.




Yo neighbors are prolly chunkin rocks at 'em . 






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder how gage is gonna open his gifts...





Prolly gnaw 'em open !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Wonder if Mandy left Santa a shot of EW and a cookie ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Mandy left Santa a shot of EW and a cookie ??



I hope Lil Wy does


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Mandy left Santa a shot of EW and a cookie ??



Dang. You are scaring me now. Yes, yes we have.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why is that? He does have thumbs doesn't he


He ain't that coordinated yet


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo neighbors are prolly chunkin rocks at 'em .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout right prolly


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Mandy left Santa a shot of EW and a cookie ??


Lol


Wycliff said:


> I hope Lil Wy does



Oh my..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

Two good swallers of Maker`s 46. A good evening to ya`ll....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Two good swallers of Maker`s 46. A good evening to ya`ll....



Good stuff listening to you and Chief talk about it, I had to go out and get a bottle to try


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. You are scaring me now. Yes, yes we have.





Betcha Santa neva sees it !! 



Wy, you gettin off early in the morning??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Santa neva sees it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wy, you gettin off early in the morning??



Yeah getting out of here about 5


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Mandy's curled up in front of the fireplace waitin on Santa . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 24, 2014)

No need in stopping at 2 nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Good for you Wy !! 



C'moan Sat mornin 7am !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy's curled up in front of the fireplace waitin on Santa . . .



No Mandy is kiffin the fire place lit. He watching feetsball. Santa aint comin here.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

C'moan January 9th


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No need in stopping at 2 nic





Always know where your limit is for a particular evenin`. 

Sometimes it`s one. Sometimes two. Sometimes you just break the seal, throw the cap in the fire, tetch the edge on your blade and just drink.

Ask Quack. Him and me come from the same school.

Tonight, 2 is a gracious plenty.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No Mandy is kiffin the fire place lit. He watching feetsball. Santa aint comin here.



You got a while just got off the phone with Lil Wy and he said Santa is in South America now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No Mandy is kiffin the fire place lit. He watching feetsball. Santa aint comin here.



Did I juss say kiffin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Always know where your limit is for a particular evenin`.
> 
> Sometimes it`s one. Sometimes two. Sometimes you just break the seal, throw the cap in the fire, tetch the edge on your blade and just drink.
> 
> ...




Yep, that's how we roll !!! 





Wycliff said:


> You got a while just got off the phone with Lil Wy and he said Santa is in South America now




Po fella gonna be up all night !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I juss say kiffin





Er uhm yes, yes you did..   twice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Always know where your limit is for a particular evenin`.
> 
> Sometimes it`s one. Sometimes two. Sometimes you just break the seal, throw the cap in the fire, tetch the edge on your blade and just drink.
> 
> ...


Lawd I have drowned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2014)

It`s time, my Friends, and acquaintances. Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Goodnight Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s time, my Friends, and acquaintances. Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year.





Give that purty lil Redhead a Christmas kiss from Quack !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I juss say kiffin



If you are gonna talk about football coaches you should go to the sports forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> If you are gonna talk about football coaches you should go to the sports forum.





She's only allowed in here . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 24, 2014)

I lived out many and I'm blessed to have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Me, Charlie and the cat on Christmas Eve.

Stoopid cat still hasn't caught that ginormous rat, I think their friends, or have called a truce .


I'm gonna whack 'em with a broom ifn I see him/her.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me, Charlie and the cat on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Stoopid cat still hasn't caught that ginormous rat, I think their friends, or have called a truce .
> 
> ...



What a combo


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Have you seen Killers name change


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Have you seen Killers name change





Yeah I noticed that, I started calling him Killer Delete awhile back, he's getting a little less heavy handed !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

It is his busy season


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Betcha hom03 neekin 'round the house lookin for Santa in his footie PJ's .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha hom03 neekin 'round the house lookin for Santa in his footie PJ's .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Prolly gotta Go-Pro duct taped to his noggin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow, you ever read the Swap and Sell Feedback and Discussion Forum ???


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, you ever read the Swap and Sell Feedback and Discussion Forum ???



Didn't know there was one


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Found it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Didn't know there was one





Wycliff said:


> Found it





Looks like it's a free for all bashing over there ???




See ya tonight Wybro, hope lil Wy and ya'll have a great Christmas morning !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

'Bout time for GW to show up with some of his homebrew, think I saw where Uncle Mike (EE) is hopping a jet headed to Texas this mornin ??? 



Sure hope Keebs and J are feeling LOTS better, but if she ain't postin I know she's not.



Ever get the feeling you're tawkin to yoself ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like it's a free for all bashing over there ???
> 
> 
> Some of em are wearing tight undies
> ...



See ya tonight , ya'll do the same


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for GW to show up with some of his homebrew, think I saw where Uncle Mike (EE) is hopping a jet headed to Texas this mornin ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Dawn and  I had our Christmas Tuesday evening, she had her families Christmas yesterday, my families Christmas is today, but I ain't gonna make it.


She's 'pose to be bringing me a steak home with all the fixins, my bro always grills ribeyes, fillet mignon and sausage for Christmas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Dang, 2 members and 86 guest on at 4:35 on Christmas morning, whoda thunk it . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

I bought a deep fried turkey and the neighbor is makin the sides. The kids are going over there today while I'm sleeping, they are gonna bring me a plate home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

11 members and 201 guests at 4:39 Christmas morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I bought a deep fried turkey and the neighbor is makin the sides. The kids are going over there today while I'm sleeping, they are gonna bring me a plate home.





Your operation down ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep, but we'll come back up tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, but we'll come back up tonight.





Our entire operation went down Tuesday night and won't start back up til Monday morning.



You celebrating Christmas with lil Wy this morning ?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep as soon as I get home, him and my daughter will be opening presents and seeing what Santa brought


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

TTYL my relief should be up front


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> TTYL my relief should be up front





Tell 'em Quack sez goot moanin !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2014)

Good Morning to you Quack and Wycliff.  I am glad that you two have handled the gas pedal and the steering wheel during the night because thankfully ya'll have kept us going in the right direction.


Quack, I am leaving early tomorrow morning as I couldn't get a flight out of Augusta today without paying four arms and six legs for it so I had to wait until tomorrow.  In the past, I have left on the 23rd at the latest but Delta wanted way too much money this year for the earlier flights so I had to wait until after Christmas Day.  I am trying to get my bags packed before noon today and hopefully not forget anything in the process.  This trip, I've got to find a way to pack a suit and also dress shoes for this Texas visit.  I committed to attend a performing arts performance that cost me out the wazzou while in Houston.  (Yes, I had weak moment).  I'm not looking forward to that part as I am a "blue-jeans" type of guy when in Texas.  I guess that I better pack differently this time so that I have the proper room to keep my luggage under 50 pounds.  The only good thing is that I don't have to pay Delta for one carry-on and one checked bag.  That fact does save me $50 per round trip. 

I am just glad that all of this wet stuff is hopefully moving out of here.  It was still raining like crazy late last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Quack and Wycliff.  I am glad that you two have handled the gas pedal and the steering wheel during the night because thankfully ya'll have kept us going in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Quack, I am leaving early tomorrow morning as I couldn't get a flight out of Augusta today without paying four arms and six legs for it so I had to wait until tomorrow.  In the past, I have left on the 23rd at the latest but Delta wanted way too much money this year for the earlier flights so I had to wait until after Christmas Day.  I am trying to get my bags packed before noon today and hopefully not forget anything in the process.
> ...




Safe travels Mike, tell your lady friend I said hi, and Merry Christmas !!


Rained cleared out yesterday afternoon here.


Gotta get Charlie and head to Deepstep, left him outside for awhile, hopefully he's aired out . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2014)

Morning kids! There was something else I was going to say...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Lil Bubba/Grant passed this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Bubba/Grant passed this morning.



Prayers for K80 and family. That's hard to hear even though I do not know them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Mike, tell your lady friend I said hi, and Merry Christmas !!
> 
> 
> Rained cleared out yesterday afternoon here.
> ...




Thanks Quack.  When you get home this morning, give Ms. Dawn a special Christmas hug from Teresa and Me.  We discussed you two yesterday.  I give her updates on Dawn and that always kind of lifts Teresa spirits as well.   I also keep her laughing about your exploits with "Chalk Mine Charlie" and the "cat and mouse" shenanigans in your control room.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

There's noway I can tell Dawn about Grant this morning, she fell in love with that lil guy at Hamburg Park when we had the fundraiser for him.

It's broken my heart, it'll crush her.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2014)

Quack, I just saw your post about Grant after I posted above.

My heart is so heavy for Grant and his entire family.  I just can't believe what this family has endured.  My continued Prayers go out to this special family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Maybe Mike can find the pic of them playing in the rocks, lil joker was putting rocks down her blouse.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Broke my heart also hearing this, that families faith is an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't let it get ya'll down, at least he's not in pain anymore.

Hug your loved ones tight today and appreciate the small things in your life, our problems are nothing compared to others. 

And here I've been complaining about working Christmas Eve and Day.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS YALL


think I'll drink to that


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Its amazing what we complain about when others are truly struggling and having faith like this is truly amazing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Charlie the reindeer . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Bubba/Grant passed this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie the reindeer . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 819522



turbo boost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas neph !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

must admit to getting a little extra sleep without kids in the house but bread is in the oven for Christmas dinner and the coffee is brewed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't let it get ya'll down, at least he's not in pain anymore.
> 
> Hug your loved ones tight today and appreciate the small things in your life, our problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> And here I've been complaining about working Christmas Eve and Day.



I've had my eyes watering a little this morning upon hearing the news.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Unusual rendition


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!
Thanks for the coffee G - it's warm and comforting through tears this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Love what the kids got me, a throw with a picture of their Mom and me. It touched my heart.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2014)

I would imagine there is a massive celebration in heaven this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Love what the kids got me, a throw with a picture of their Mom and me. It touched my heart.



Wycliff, that is an awesome thing for your kids to do.  I really like your fantastic Christmas present as it is really unique.  I'm thinking that you have some great kids too and they got an A + rating from me on this endeavor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I would imagine there is a massive celebration in heaven this morning.



Yep.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've had my eyes watering a little this morning upon hearing the news.


yep, mine too, gobblein.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> _*Don't let it get ya'll down, at least he's not in pain anymore.*_
> 
> Hug your loved ones tight today and appreciate the small things in your life, our problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> And here I've been complaining about working Christmas Eve and Day.


THAT is the main thing for me, that baby is pain free!


Wycliff said:


> Love what the kids got me, a throw with a picture of their Mom and me. It touched my heart.


You have AWSOME kids!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> I would imagine there is a massive celebration in heaven this morning.


Yep, heaven gained one of the sweetest angels ever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

Good Morning and Merry Christmas everyone! 

Truly saddened, yet rejoicing in Grants healing and comfort as he begins his eternal journey......


Sorry I didn't check in overnight, but I became ill before dinner.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2014)

That is nice Wycliff. Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Morning and Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Truly saddened, yet rejoicing in Grants healing and comfort as he begins his eternal journey......
> 
> ...


 you ok? 


KyDawg said:


> That is nice Wycliff. Merry Christmas to all of you.


Merry Christmas, Charlie........... cute avatar, by the way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah.....I was having some knee/leg pain associated with lower back issues and took a pain pill, drank one beer,  and I believe overindulged in my vaping and nicorette gum. I think the nicotine and pain pill combined made me ill, I was turning green and felt like I had just smoked my 1st cigarette ever. 

I finally got sick a couple of times in the bathroom and laid down for a few hours and partially recovered to eventually be able to eat at about 11:00 pm and participate with the rest of the family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

How are you and Julie doing, Keebs?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas smart people


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....I was having some knee/leg pain associated with lower back issues and took a pain pill, drank one beer,  and I believe overindulged in my vaping and nicorette gum. I think the nicotine and pain pill combined made me ill, I was turning green and felt like I had just smoked my 1st cigarette ever.
> 
> I finally got sick a couple of times in the bathroom and laid down for a few hours and partially recovered to eventually be able to eat at about 11:00 pm and participate with the rest of the family.


dang, Jeff........... lesson learned......... easy on the vaping & mixing with other stuff......... "most" of the time one pain pill & ONE (or two) dranks will do ya ok, but I guess mixing the other was too much for your system.......... I'm still fighting this flu mess myself, missed Christmas Eve with my sisters & the rest of my family, don't know when I ever missed it before.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang, Jeff........... lesson learned......... easy on the vaping & mixing with other stuff......... "most" of the time one pain pill & ONE (or two) dranks will do ya ok, but I guess mixing the other was too much for your system.......... I'm still fighting this flu mess myself, missed Christmas Eve with my sisters & the rest of my family, don't know when I ever missed it before.........



Dang....you too!!!  Hope yall get over that mess soon! 

I almost missed mine!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How are you and Julie doing, Keebs?


both miserable......... I couldn't hay the horses last night, she had to go do it........ I just flat couldn't.......... I'm gonna try Nic's tonic here pretty soon though, I gotta have a break through somehow.  Neither of us have really eaten anything in the last week, toast & saltines are your friend....... and cup-o-soup.......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Merry Christmas smart people


Merry Christmas, Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 25, 2014)

Y'all get well soon Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Merry Christmas smart people



Yourself included......Merry Christmas to you and your boys, Fuzz! 



Keebs said:


> both miserable......... I couldn't hay the horses last night, she had to go do it........ I just flat couldn't.......... I'm gonna try Nic's tonic here pretty soon though, I gotta have a break through somehow.  Neither of us have really eaten anything in the last week, toast & saltines are your friend....... and cup-o-soup.......



I heard that, MizT and Caitlin had to finish cooking the LCB. I just had got it started good, barely got the cocktail sauce prepared, and was in the process of putting all the ingredients in the pot when it hit me like a ton of bricks. 

I hope yall find something to kick it in the butt soon, Keebs!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Chief hope you get better quick. My 10yr old came down with the flew and Dr put him on Tami flu that stuff worked like a charm.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Y'all get well soon Keebs


Thanks............ wish I had insurance and I woulda gotten some Tamiflu......... no clinics in my area, so I'm screwed until the new open enrollment at work........


Jeff C. said:


> Yourself included......Merry Christmas to you and your boys, Fuzz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have actually gotten dressed for the first time since last Friday, I'm going to try to make it to Cordele to Arby's (only thing I can think of that doesn't turn my stomach) and a stop by Dollar Gentral to get some Extra Strength Tylenol, Mucinex and anything else I think might break this mess up........... but MAN, I am as weak as well water......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thanks............ wish I had insurance and I woulda gotten some Tamiflu......... no clinics in my area, so I'm screwed until the new open enrollment at work........
> 
> I have actually gotten dressed for the first time since last Friday, I'm going to try to make it to Cordele to Arby's (only thing I can think of that doesn't turn my stomach) and a stop by Dollar Gentral to get some Extra Strength Tylenol, Mucinex and anything else I think might break this mess up........... but MAN, I am as weak as well water......




Feed a cold....starve a fever, but drink plenty of fluids with either! 

Thank me later!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Feed a cold....starve a fever, but drink plenty of fluids with either!
> 
> Thank me later!


drinking my first glass of sweet tea in quiet a few days, have kept to grape juice & water...........
Made it back from Arby's and a quick stop by Wal Greens, motrin, extra strength tylenol and mucinex dm.......... gonna start back on my master tonic and probably some of Nic's hot toddy ........... Iz gonna whup this stuff outta me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> drinking my first glass of sweet tea in quiet a few days, have kept to grape juice & water...........
> Made it back from Arby's and a quick stop by Wal Greens, motrin, extra strength tylenol and mucinex dm.......... gonna start back on my master tonic and probably some of Nic's hot toddy ........... Iz gonna whup this stuff outta me!



Good Luck....hope you can whoop it soon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs sure is having trouble whipping this stuff.

evening cHIEF-o


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Keebs sure is having trouble whipping this stuff.
> 
> evening cHIEF-o



Evenin, gobblein......Merry Christmas to yall!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Evenin and Merry Christmas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Gettin close to that time Wy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Poured 6" of rain out of the gauge this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm here already


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

love the avy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I'm here already





Forgot you had some owe me time. .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> love the avy


I'm honored to say I snapped that shot at Hamburg, the first time we all met Bubba & family.......... I have some others with Dawn sitting on the ground with him, but they were so dark.......... I may have to see if I can't lighten them up........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs I made omelets this morning with peppa jelly........ that was great. Thanks again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Christmas dinner with BIL and his wife.  Came home and opened presents.   Not a bad day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thanks............ wish I had insurance and I woulda gotten some Tamiflu......... no clinics in my area, so I'm screwed until the new open enrollment at work........
> 
> I have actually gotten dressed for the first time since last Friday, I'm going to try to make it to Cordele to Arby's (only thing I can think of that doesn't turn my stomach) and a stop by Dollar Gentral to get some Extra Strength Tylenol, Mucinex and anything else I think might break this mess up........... but MAN, I am as weak as well water......




You been nekkid since Friday ???  



Keebs said:


> I'm honored to say I snapped that shot at Hamburg, the first time we all met Bubba & family.......... I have some others with Dawn sitting on the ground with him, but they were so dark.......... I may have to see if I can't lighten them up........




Lil rascal was stuffin pebbles down Dawn's blouse !! 

I still haven't told her, think I'll wait til tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You been nekkid since Friday ???
> 
> 
> No wonder she has been sick!
> ...




I think Dawn knew he was stuffin pebbles.   face palm:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs I made omelets this morning with peppa jelly........ that was great. Thanks again


 Glad ya liked it!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Christmas dinner with BIL and his wife.  Came home and opened presents.   Not a bad day.


I'm waiting another couple of days before I get with LilD to exchange presents, ain't taking NO chances on my babyboy getting this mess!  I can't wait to squeeze him & hear him say "ree-ree"!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You been nekkid since Friday ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no Quack........ I've been in my jammies the whole blasted time!
You ain't told Dawn about that baby yet?!?! You'd best go ahead and tell her!!!!!! You want me to call her & break the news? she is sooo gonna be heart broken!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Glad ya liked it!
> 
> I'm waiting another couple of days before I get with LilD to exchange presents, ain't taking NO chances on my babyboy getting this mess!  I can't wait to squeeze him & hear him say "ree-ree"!
> 
> ...





I'll tell her this weekend when I'm off and with her.  She just left my bro's house bringing me a plate, don't wanna upset her on Christmas .


Tomorrow is her LAST infusion of hermoxin !!! 


Reconstructive surgery next month !!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll tell her this weekend when I'm off and with her.  She just left my bro's house bringing me a plate, don't wanna upset her on Christmas .
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is her LAST infusion of hermoxin !!!
> ...


And Quack gets his Christmas lol.      Merry Christmas All.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll tell her this weekend when I'm off and with her.  She just left my bro's house bringing me a plate, don't wanna upset her on Christmas .
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is her LAST infusion of hermoxin !!!
> ...


True, but *I* know "my" Dawn............she's gonna be upset with you for not telling her........... just saying............ but on the other hand, I don't blame ya............ 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> And Quack gets his Christmas lol.      Merry Christmas All.


oh, you know our Quack too, huh?
Merry Christmas, Tripod!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> True, but *I* know "my" Dawn............she's gonna be upset with you for not telling her........... just saying............ but on the other hand, I don't blame ya............
> 
> oh, you know our Quack too, huh?
> Merry Christmas, Tripod!!


.  
Merry Christmas too you also


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>






"Fragi  leeeeeee"


24hr marathon was on last night !!!  I got it TiVoed !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> .
> Merry Christmas too you also





Wycliff said:


>





Wycliff said:


>


bored, baby?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2014)

Ya'll, I don't EVER want to be the "downer", but, this year, with the sickness I am enduring, making me miss my Christmas Eve (tradition) with my family, the Christmas Day with my best friends family............ listening to my best friend on the phone with her son, that NEVER brings his kids to see her..........always remember there is more than one side of the story, some folks will not "fight" for what is right, some folks will go *overboard* in fighting for what THEY think is right............ all I can say is, please pray for all involved.......... my heart is heavy enough not getting to be with my own grandson on Christmas eve, along with my other family members, but when I learned of little Bubba passing, it really got me, then, when I started hearing snippits of my best friends convo with her son, it really broke my heart, how some folks just see things as "black & white" instead of how they really are.......... sorry for going on, but, how do you think I earned the name "Ma Hen"....... may God Bless you all and keep you in his infinite  wisdom!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bored, baby?




Yep, I ate and can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll, I don't EVER want to be the "downer", but, this year, with the sickness I am enduring, making me miss my Christmas Eve (tradition) with my family, the Christmas Day with my best friends family............ listening to my best friend on the phone with her son, that NEVER brings his kids to see her..........always remember there is more than one side of the story, some folks will not "fight" for what is right, some folks will go *overboard* in fighting for what THEY think is right............ all I can say is, please pray for all involved.......... my heart is heavy enough not getting to be with my own grandson on Christmas eve, along with my other family members, but when I learned of little Bubba passing, it really got me, then, when I started hearing snippits of my best friends convo with her son, it really broke my heart, how some folks just see things as "black & white" instead of how they really are.......... sorry for going on, but, how do you think I earned the name "Ma Hen"....... may God Bless you all and keep you in his infinite  wisdom!




Amen ! 




Wycliff said:


> Yep, I ate and can barely keep my eyes open.





I had to get up, kept having nightmares.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Had to get up and move around before I fell out of the chair


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Nope no duck huntin for me cause I now know I would be "That guy"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Think I might go kill a mess 'o squirrels Sat, or Sunday.  Gonna have the plantation all to myself this weekend !! 

I would think all this rain done run the hogs outta the swamp to high ground too.

I could do a squirrel, hog and duck combo all with a shotgun !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 26, 2014)

Good Morning Quack and Wycliff and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.  

After reading Keebs post up above, now I know why I love her so. If I had a magic wand this morning, I would be waving it over her to get her well immediately.  

I don't mind telling you that I am still in a funk this morning as to Grant's passing.  This little guy helped all of us in a very positive way and I am very thankful for crossing paths with him and his family.

Now I've got to get a shower and get ready to head to the airport to catch an early morning flight to Houston. I hope that all of you will have a safe week into the new year.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 26, 2014)

Why do you normally see two duck hunters in a boat?

Because they are the only duck hunters within a mile that pretend to tolerate each other. And the meanest natured one is scared of the dark.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Mornin, bout got another one whooped


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Why do you normally see two duck hunters in a boat?
> 
> Because they are the only duck hunters within a mile that pretend to tolerate each other. And the meanest natured one is scared of the dark.





Well alrighty then . . 




Wycliff said:


> Mornin, bout got another one whooped





Yassir, less than 2hrs, I got Charlie outside airing out before we ride to Deepstep to check on things.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alrighty then . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like he's still winning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like he's still winning




Yeah, lil fella done 'bout whupped me.
Hoping he gets it outta his system before he gets in the truck.

Frost on the truck winders. 

Off to the metropolitis of Deepstep . . . BRB .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't slip n slide too much


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Daaaaaang, it's froggy out.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, it's froggy out.



yes it is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, it's froggy out.



CC had that much gas to fog up the world?    

Well I rolled over this AM trying to catch EE with his beauty sleep but the mirror says he is still winning.

The coffee is made and ready to be served.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

GW's done stumbled outta bed . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW's done stumbled outta bed . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Later guys, be careful on the roads this mornin .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, be careful on the roads this mornin .



You too, see ya tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Wy,  did you go in two hours early and off at 7 or have to stick around for 2 more?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Came in 2 hours early, TTYL I'm out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Came in 2 hours early, TTYL I'm out



Have a good one!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2014)

morning folks.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2014)

i must be the only person working today


----------



## cramer (Dec 26, 2014)

morning folks - thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Dec 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i must be the only person working today



makes me lol - almost - I just want to bang on these drums all day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i must be the only person working today



You work?   

Shortly I am going to make dumplings for 50+ people.  Boiled a hen yesterday in 4 gallons of water to make the broth for tomorrow's family gathering.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

cramer said:


> morning folks - thanks for the coffee G



my pleasure to share the goodness.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 26, 2014)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i must be the only person working today



Nope. I'm going in shortly.


----------



## rydert (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm herra........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm herra........



I'm not thera....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

Putting together Christmas gifts is almost as bad as listening to Christmas music!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Putting together Christmas gifts is almost as bad as listening to Christmas music!



I'd put gifts together all day long to avoid listening to just one bad Christmas song.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Whooooot !!!  Last night, then off fo 7 !


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2014)

Quack wont be worth shooting in 7 days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Ain't worth shootin NOW !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Quack wont be worth shooting in 7 days.



Any bets on whether he goes back before 7?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Evenin gobblein....what's on the agenda for this evening?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin gobblein....what's on the agenda for this evening?



Well no deer were harmed by my hands this evening so supper is  up next.   Son is on the way back from Fl and should be here shortly and one of the wife's sisters is coming by.  Why you/she can't get here before 8 and comes in all wired up and loud on any visit I just don't understand.    And you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Nothin much at this time....bout to eat a big ol bowl of tater soup full of ham, bacon, and cheese. IF I can quit eatin these dark chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothin much at this time....bout to eat a big ol bowl of tater soup full of ham, bacon, and cheese. IF I can quit eatin these dark chocolate covered cherries.



Life is short eat dessert first is a good motto.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Evenin ya'll !!  'Moan 7am !!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin ya'll !!  'Moan 7am !!





Wycliff said:


> Afternoon



Somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

14 mo nights


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2014)

ok, I'm looking for a volunteer, please.......................


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm looking for a volunteer, please.......................



For......................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm looking for a volunteer, please.......................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

My Dad was in the Navy during WWII, he told me when I was lil, don't EVA volunteer for anything . . 


Unless Keebs wants somebody to try out some of her home made goodies ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Gonna watch a movie wiff da Jag and MizT.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

I can tell age makes you think before you speak, somebody said volunteer and you run.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna watch a movie wiff da Jag and MizT.



Enjoy it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> For......................


just yes or no, please............


Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> My Dad was in the Navy during WWII, he told me when I was lil, don't EVA volunteer for anything . .
> Smart Dad!
> 
> Unless Keebs wants somebody to try out some of her home made goodies ??


I did try a new candy recipe............ gonna tweek it with caramel next time I make it........... was gonna make it for my sisters for Christmas......... that didn't happen.......


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna watch a movie wiff da Jag and MizT.


 later Chief!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just yes or no, please............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uuuuuuuuhh maybe............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Uuuuuuuuhh maybe............


men, I swaunee......... always thinkin us wimmen are up to something................ wait, never mind.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I can tell age makes you think before you speak, somebody said volunteer and you run.





I'malot smarter than I act/look . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Gonna finish up reading my book. . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> men, I swaunee......... always thinkin us wimmen are up to something................ wait, never mind.........



You are.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You are.


so? you've been MIA, wasn't sure how to get you back around........  
Hi Wobert!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You are.





You werkin this weekend ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> so? you've been MIA, wasn't sure how to get you back around........
> Hi Wobert!


You don't think all the extra stuff will change you, but it does. I do miss y'all. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> You werkin this weekend ??


Yep. Just finished a heart tonight, got two valve/coronaries to do tomorrow, and at least one sunday. At least i go off call Monday morning IF i can make it thru the weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

Live from work! All by myself.. not sure what I'm going to do!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't think all the extra stuff will change you, but it does. I do miss y'all.
> 
> Yep. Just finished a heart tonight, got two valve/coronaries to do tomorrow, and at least one sunday. At least i go off call Monday morning IF i can make it thru the weekend.





10-4, just wondering, I got the plantation to myself starting tomorrow for a week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, just wondering, I got the plantation to myself starting tomorrow for a week.



I'm off call the next two weekends.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work! All by myself.. not sure what I'm going to do!



Argue with the walls, practice your fastdraw with the mirror, chair bowling, see how many consecutive pencils you can stick in the ceiling, paper football, paperclip chains, make a dartgun out of a drinking straw, etc....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm off call the next two weekends.





Gotta go back to work next Saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go back to work next Saturday.



Figures. 

See y'all later. 0515 will be here soon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't think all the extra stuff will change you, but it does. I do miss y'all.


We still luvs you too!


blood on the ground said:


> Live from work! All by myself.. not sure what I'm going to do!


Wobert has some interesting idea's............ video will boost point ratings.......


rhbama3 said:


> Argue with the walls, practice your fastdraw with the mirror, chair bowling, see how many consecutive pencils you can stick in the ceiling, paper football, paperclip chains, make a dartgun out of a drinking straw, etc....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

American Hustle......purty good movie!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Argue with the walls, practice your fastdraw with the mirror, chair bowling, see how many consecutive pencils you can stick in the ceiling, paper football, paperclip chains, make a dartgun out of a drinking straw, etc....





Keebs said:


> We still luvs you too!
> 
> Wobert has some interesting idea's............ video will boost point ratings.......



I think I will just surf da web a little!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

SarahFair's having computer problems, I'm gonna go help her out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey Chief, ya'll got big plans for New Years Eve ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, ya'll got big plans for New Years Eve ??



What's up man? Santa good to ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, ya'll got big plans for New Years Eve ??



No sir, not really. I'm traveling home New Years eve morning. I'll catch me a nap and be fine though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up man? Santa good to ya?




Had to work both Eve and Day, but I got some really nice stuff, bought myself a Browning Maxus and a S&W revolver . . 

Ya'll ??? 




Jeff C. said:


> No sir, not really. I'm traveling home New Years eve morning. I'll catch me a nap and be fine though.




10-4, got the week off starting tomorrow, think I'm gonna spend a few days at the plantation playing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to work both Eve and Day, but I got some really nice stuff, bought myself a Browning Maxus and a S&W revolver . .
> 
> Ya'll ???
> 
> ...



Roger dat.....MizT is off til the 5th. I gotta travel Sat afternoon, but will be back Wednesday bout noon, then off for a week and a half!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to work both Eve and Day, but I got some really nice stuff, bought myself a Browning Maxus and a S&W revolver . .
> 
> Ya'll ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

"Employee Wanted/Job Needed," Forum,  "Pipe Layer Needed."


Betcha hdm03 was the one cuttin up in there . .


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 27, 2014)

My friends here gotta be rich beyond belief. A regular old high paying jawb , a regular good size check . Gotta be at the jawb place so much dey ain't got time to spend money.  Bored _______________ is what the pay is for. Entertained by computer 

Instead of converting that extra money into extra, extra money on Ebay or something, my friends would rather spend up time with me on GON. Thanks guys. I appreciate you more than you know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

We're here for ya Scrapy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

'Mornin GW !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

evening night owls,  moanin day crawlers.

keebsisfeelingbettertrytotrap a volunteer into the abyss.

BOG is mil free

Mil is packing with two new bangers

scrapee is otay with stay

bama is working to stay heal others and keep himself healed

GIW is sharing coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin GW !!



morning two and a half from a free man  

never heard of a dart from a pencil that bama suggested got any idears?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're here for ya Scrapy !!!



Yea, yea, yeah. Just like the ducks forum , No Idea thread? Huhh??

Ya'll did get me good on that one. LOL


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Mornin, thanks for the coffee GW.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin, thanks for the coffee GW.



yw,  drink enough to make it to nap time.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw,  drink enough to make it to nap time.



Won't be long now. I guess I'll have to run the night shift by myself this weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Yea, yea, yeah. Just like the ducks forum , No Idea thread? Huhh??
> 
> Ya'll did get me good on that one. LOL




I get fooled all the time !! 




Wycliff said:


> Won't be long now. I guess I'll have to run the night shift by myself this weekend





Wy you ever read Pookies "Ameristep Blind" thread in the "Gear Review" Forum ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Won't be long now. I guess I'll have to run the night shift by myself this weekend



No peering eyes to see what mischief you can get into.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get fooled all the time !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah it won't seem to go away, somebody is always bumpin it back up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get fooled all the time !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or the "I shot the decoy" thread?  If not start from the beginning and since you are alone go ahead and LOL.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or the "I shot the decoy" thread?  If not start from the beginning and since you are alone go ahead and LOL.




Funny thread


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

I did a lot of reading on here before I really started postin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah it won't seem to go away, somebody is always bumpin it back up




Most views and post on any Gear Review thread EVA !!

I'll bump it back when it gets close to turkey season !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Or the "I shot the decoy" thread?  If not start from the beginning and since you are alone go ahead and LOL.





Aw man, that's still thread of the decade !!!  It'll put tears in your eyes.  Should be required reading for new members !!!

Scrapy needs to read that one !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I did a lot of reading on here before I really started postin



Research, spying, decision making, NSA applicant, 

just leery to get your reputation soiled?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Germag (RIP) response had me rolling, I bet he was crying he was laughing so hard on the first page of the "I shot the Decoy..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Got Charlie standing outside airing out while I warm up the truck for my nightly drive to Deepstep.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Research, spying, decision making, NSA applicant,
> 
> just leery to get your reputation soiled?



Just getting a feel


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Germag (RIP) response had me rolling, I bet he was crying he was laughing so hard on the first page of the "I shot the Decoy..."



He had a way of making me laugh too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got Charlie standing outside airing out while I warm up the truck for my nightly drive to Deepstep.



He's probably eating something rotten to 'get you' in the truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Just getting a feel



I like to get a feel every time I can.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Wybro hope you have a good midnight shift man, I feel for ya, but DAAAAAANG what a paycheck !!!



Charlie did good, not the first toot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

Decided to reroute some ethernet cable tonight... That was a mistake! Look like I have been shoveling cole ! 

Mernin kids, happy Saturday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I like to get a feel every time I can.



G=playa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Have a good one BOG !!



Scrapy's reading the "I shot the decoy" thread . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a good one BOG !!
> 
> 
> 
> Scrapy's reading the "I shot the decoy" thread . .



You to my friend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

about time for the night owls to say 'goodnight'.  Ya'll have a good one.

btw, Quack did you tell Ms.Dawn about lil bubba?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro hope you have a good midnight shift man, I feel for ya, but DAAAAAANG what a paycheck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie did good, not the first toot.





Enjoy your time off 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a good one BOG !!
> 
> 
> 
> Scrapy's reading the "I shot the decoy" thread . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> about time for the night owls to say 'goodnight'.  Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> btw, Quack did you tell Ms.Dawn about lil bubba?



I was the only folks at werk last night! That makes for a long shift! Nothing but me and spooky sounds!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> about time for the night owls to say 'goodnight'.  Ya'll have a good one.
> 
> btw, Quack did you tell Ms.Dawn about lil bubba?




 No, I'll tell her this evening when she gets off work.  Thanks for the reminder.





blood on the ground said:


> I was the only folks at werk last night! That makes for a long shift! Nothing but me and spooky sounds!





I always work alone, well besides Charlie and Chithead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Kang??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Now??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Its ok I'm a little premature sometimes too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

hehe .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Its ok I'm a little premature sometimes too



Don't believe I'd of admitted to that.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

I just get excited


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I just get excited



Then make it a good one!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

See ya'll later its that time


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

Man! Pulled up to the house and as soon as I opened the truck door BOOM! someone shot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Man! Pulled up to the house and as soon as I opened the truck door BOOM! someone shot!



Doing a load of wash now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doing a load of wash now?



Ha! No but almost! I was hoping it was my son out there getting us some deer meat but I checked his room and he is still out like a rock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2014)

Morning folks......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrr, 3 hrs sleep . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Chiefbro !!!!!!!!  



How's the no smokin going ??  Kilt anybody yet ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How's the no smokin going ??  Kilt anybody yet ??



I'da spoke earlier, thought you went back to bed.

Actually Mill, wayyyy better than I ever expected to be quite honest. I really thought I was going to struggle a lot more than I have with the urges.

Of course, I'm getting plenty of nicotine, and with the e cig, I still have the hand/physical thing going on also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da spoke earlier, thought you went back to bed.
> 
> Actually Mill, wayyyy better than I ever expected to be quite honest. I really thought I was going to struggle a lot more than I have with the urges.
> 
> Of course, I'm getting plenty of nicotine, and with the e cig, I still have the hand/physical thing going on also.





"hand thang..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "hand thang..."



I knew that would tickle your fancy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Makin me want a smoke now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da spoke earlier, thought you went back to bed.
> 
> Actually Mill, wayyyy better than I ever expected to be quite honest. I really thought I was going to struggle a lot more than I have with the urges.
> 
> Of course, I'm getting plenty of nicotine, and with the e cig, I still have the hand/physical thing going on also.



hand/physical thing     oh my.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Watchin foosball and drankin likker . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Sound goot


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hand/physical thing     oh my.



Yeah....I sit around holdin it. 



Wycliff said:


> afternoon



Afternoon Wy!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Watchin foosball and drankin likker . .



Which foosball game? I had SC/Miami on and next thing I knew the Kartrashians were on the screen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Found a good'un for yall Quackbro, gobble, Wy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Got one with Gabriel this afternoon. This replica of a 250 year old rifle is still deadly.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

They sure can pick


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Evenin Nic.....that's gonna eat goood right there! Nice gun too....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got one with Gabriel this afternoon. This replica of a 250 year old rifle is still deadly.




Congrats Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll. I been fiddlin` around buck huntin` all season. I`m fixin` to start my serious grocery shoppin` the next couple of days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Reckon I'll go watch another movie with MizT and Jag!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like I got outvoted....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Found a good'un for yall Quackbro, gobble, Wy!




I like that Chiefbro !!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Got one with Gabriel this afternoon. This replica of a 250 year old rifle is still deadly.





Didja hafta put the spare tire on top of her to keep from blowin her outta the back of the truck ??





Good eatin right there bro !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice deer and nice gun Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like that Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, she was an old wore out doe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, she was an old wore out doe.



She have any teeth left, Nic?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Naw Chiefbro, she was still on da teet . . nomnomnom




BANG !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Chiefbro, she was still on da teet . . nomnomnom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She have any teeth left, Nic?





About as many as I have...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Makers 46!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Makers 46!





Regular Maker`s for me tonight. Got a brand new bottle of 46 I haven`t broke the wax on yet...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> About as many as I have...



 Quit pullin'em!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit pullin'em!





After that last one I pulled, I`ll pay the dentist to pull em from now on. That one kinda rocked my world.  

Either tough or stupid, ain`t quite figgered out which yet...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Regular Maker`s for me tonight. Got a brand new bottle of 46 I haven`t broke the wax on yet...



Figgered I'd numb up a tad tonight, gotta fly into what I consider the armpit of this country tomorrow evenin....D.C.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Well iffin you gonna be dumb you better be tuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> After that last one I pulled, I`ll pay the dentist to pull em from now on. That one kinda rocked my world.
> 
> Either tough or stupid, ain`t quite figgered out which yet...



Only way I'd pull one is if I had some of that silly gas!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

Over about an 18 month period I pulled two with water pump pliers and broke a sharp edge off another one with a pair of needle nose pliers. First tooth weren`t too bad, and breakin` off the other one was a piece of cake other than the racket when it broke. That last one though, near about made me say ugly, nasty things. Like to bled to death too before I had enough sense to bite down on my handkerchief to get the blood to stop. 

Kinda doubt I ever do that again. My pain threshold done got a little bit weak.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Over about an 18 month period I pulled two with water pump pliers and broke a sharp edge off another one with a pair of needle nose pliers. First tooth weren`t too bad, and breakin` off the other one was a piece of cake other than the racket when it broke. That last one though, near about made me say ugly, nasty things. Like to bled to death too before I had enough sense to bite down on my handkerchief to get the blood to stop.
> 
> Kinda doubt I ever do that again. My pain threshold done got a little bit weak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Over about an 18 month period I pulled two with water pump pliers and broke a sharp edge off another one with a pair of needle nose pliers. First tooth weren`t too bad, and breakin` off the other one was a piece of cake other than the racket when it broke. That last one though, near about made me say ugly, nasty things. Like to bled to death too before I had enough sense to bite down on my handkerchief to get the blood to stop.
> 
> Kinda doubt I ever do that again. My pain threshold done got a little bit weak.



Don't sound like that 3rd one was ready to come out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> After that last one I pulled, I`ll pay the dentist to pull em from now on. That one kinda rocked my world.
> 
> Either tough or stupid, ain`t quite figgered out which yet...





Nicodemus said:


> Over about an 18 month period I pulled two with water pump pliers and broke a sharp edge off another one with a pair of needle nose pliers. First tooth weren`t too bad, and breakin` off the other one was a piece of cake other than the racket when it broke. That last one though, near about made me say ugly, nasty things. Like to bled to death too before I had enough sense to bite down on my handkerchief to get the blood to stop.
> 
> Kinda doubt I ever do that again. My pain threshold done got a little bit weak.





Ya candyazzzzzzzzzzz...



I got bit by a skeeter one time, skeeter ended up in the ER..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Come on!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

How you doin MadMallard?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Quack comin and goin......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on!!!!





Chiebro='s Knee Growzz





Jeff C. said:


> Quack comin and goin......





Chief, I'm trying to GROW UP and be a LEADER, just ain't got it in me . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiebro='s Knee Growzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love me some Jazz!

I failed miserably at it so.........................


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm back had to act like I was workin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I'm back had to act like I was workin



 

Quackmaster keeps desertin me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Scrapy might say somthin.....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

He's probably stawlkin somebody


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Reckon I'll go spend some time with MizT and Jag!

Quack don't wanna play wit me and be a Leader!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Reckon I'll read some more of my book


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Scrapy might say somthin.....


Scrapy ain't no leader......He's more of a follower!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning!


Good morning Blood!!........Tell your pretty wife I said hey!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

Mornin BOG and Rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin BOG and Rutt



Shuffling off to bed!!.......Good night Gentlemen!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 27, 2014)

good nite Rutt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2014)

Intermission....chocolate ice cream!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good morning Blood!!........Tell your pretty wife I said hey!!





Wycliff said:


> Mornin BOG and Rutt



Morning fellas! I sure will RB, anything else you want me to tell her?


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Scrapy ain't no leader......He's more of a follower!!


 That's right. I'm just learning. Also got to practice my speed reading.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 28, 2014)

Getting my rods and reels re rigged. Then got to go catch finger mullet and mud minnows before daylight. Hope I don't hang the cast net.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> good morning



mornin Wy.   Freshly brewed juice do you want some?





Glad to see you made it through the night time hours.  Still shut down?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Been raining hard here since I woke 1 1/2 ago.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

lite drizzle here earlier


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

raining hard enough to make me question going hunting.   wish the tree hadn't taken out the box blind.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

might catch flak for sayin this, but I ain't much for deer huntin in the rain. I will turkey hunt in it though


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

I used to go in any weather but the older and wiser I get the more I want a blue bird day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

You guys should try hunting at night from your truck! It really simplifies the sport and you can do it no matter what the weather is doing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

ahhhhhhh the moveable deer stand


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

That's how I get at least 9 of my 12 limit


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That's how I get at least 9 of my 12 limit



The other way is by drone!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

Just about got another one in the bag


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Just about got another one in the bag



you're hunting at work?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you're hunting at work?



Almost hit it with the truck


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you're hunting at work?



Seriously, we had a fella get fired from here about 2months ago for shooting at groundhogs on company property! We are in the city limits also!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

Deer out by the plant ain't been hunting in so long you gotta shoo them outta your way


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Seriously, we had a fella get fired from here about 2months ago for shooting at groundhogs on company property! We are in the city limits also!



 could you imagine trying to explain that to your wife and friends on why you got fired


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> could you imagine trying to explain that to your wife and friends on why you got fired



I know right! He got days off without pay for sleeping just a few months before! I don't understand people! I have been laid off 2x in the last 16yrs (due to company closing) so I know first hand how hard it is to find a good paying job with good benefits! And for someone to do something so stupid to get canned blows my mind!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

Well ttyl I about to go lftb


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Bout time to go start packin a bag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time to go start packin a bag.



nickel or dime?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Where ya headed Chiefbro ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nickel or dime?




Runnin a SPECIAL today......3 nickels fo a dime and a 1/2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya headed Chiefbro ??



D.C. and Norfolk-Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

One thing good is I'll be home by 10:00 am Wednesday mornin with a 7:00 am flt that lands at 9:00. Then I'm off for 11 days!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> One thing good is I'll be home by 10:00 am Wednesday mornin with a 7:00 am flt that lands at 9:00. Then I'm off for 11 days!





Cool !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Any of ya'll ever had "Turkducken???"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll ever had "Turkducken???"



Yessir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir!





Man that's some high dolla stuff ??  I was looking at some on a Cajun sight along with abuncha other stuff !!

Looks GOOD !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man that's some high dolla stuff ??  I was looking at some on a Cajun sight along with abuncha other stuff !!
> 
> Looks GOOD !!!



Yep...they ain't cheap Quack. 

Personally, I'm not big on them. I would rather have each of them stuffed and flavored separately, jmo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Which site are you lookin at Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Which site are you lookin at Quack?




I can't remember Chief, I was at work and have it saved to favorites, but I think it was one you recommended ??

They've got EVERYTHANG !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't remember Chief, I was at work and have it saved to favorites, but I think it was one you recommended ??
> 
> They've got EVERYTHANG !!!



Must be The Cajun Grocer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Must be The Cajun Grocer





Lemme look . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Must be The Cajun Grocer





Naw, that ain't it???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

I been shleepin ... What I miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I been shleepin ... What I miss?





You gotta werk tonight ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta werk tonight ??



Sure do, and you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure do, and you?





Naw got off yesterday morning, be back next Sat night !


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw got off yesterday morning, be back next Sat night !



Good for you bro! Ain't nothing like some R&R!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, that ain't it???



Maybe the Gourmet Butcher Block?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Good for you bro! Ain't nothing like some R&R!





Get to start all ova again with 4 weeks vacation soon !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe the Gourmet Butcher Block?





Lemme check . . nope, ain't it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Gotta leave a little early today and stop off at the pharmacy on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme check . . nope, ain't it.



Hmmmmm.....can't remember which one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Don's Specialty Meats?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Best cracklins I've ever ate came from Don's in Carencro, La.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Going to New Orleans and Baton Rouge 2 weeks from today.....probly gonna stock up on some good cajun and seafood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to New Orleans and Baton Rouge 2 weeks from today.....probly gonna stock up on some good cajun and seafood.



Just let me know when I need to show up and eat Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just let me know when I need to show up and eat Jeff!



Will do, blood! 


I'll catch up with yall come Wednesday sometime....headin out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to New Orleans and Baton Rouge 2 weeks from today.....probly gonna stock up on some good cajun and seafood.





Can ya pick me up sumpin and ship it to me ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

As always Chiefbro, safe travels !! 




Won't be long, I won't be able to find my butt with both hands . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

gotta cute lil gal hunting in my box stand in the bird field..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As always Chiefbro, safe travels !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd offer a flashlight butt you'd also need a mirror.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

A sista in law and our neice . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can ya pick me up sumpin and ship it to me ??



Whachoo won't?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> As always Chiefbro, safe travels !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was worried for a minute, traffic looked bad, but then it took off. Got to security, no crowd, got TSA precheck...didn't have to remove shoes, and got T gates....no plane trane necessary.

Bout ready for a dranky drank myself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A sista in law and our neice . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 819809



Tell them I said, "HEY".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2014)

Just found a coupon for a free drink on Delta, expire Dec 31st 2014. Should I use it today, or on the way home Wed. morn between 7-9:00 am?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just found a coupon for a free drink on Delta, expire Dec 31st 2014. Should I use it today, or on the way home Wed. morn between 7-9:00 am?





NOW !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Pffffffffffft !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2014)

Well hello everyone...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just found a coupon for a free drink on Delta, expire Dec 31st 2014. Should I use it today, or on the way home Wed. morn between 7-9:00 am?



drink now or drank later.  silly question


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

no deer were harmed while watching the sun set this evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Blood.
Gooblin,I  got to see a lot of sky this weekend. 

Got back from Souf Ga. Put up all the Christmas Stuff and H22 requested Charlie Brown Christmas one last time.  I will oblige.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2014)

Ms. H22,

evening.

all the Christmas decorations came down here today too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffft !!!!



DANG QUACK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ms. H22,
> 
> evening.
> 
> all the Christmas decorations came down here today too.



I shot so many ducks and so many skeet........ I caint believe I had it in me to take em all down, but glad it's ova.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

evenin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

been a long one Wy?   Well here is the wake up


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks GW, I'm ready to go


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

Mernin children! Almost time for a biscuit and a beer!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin children! Almost time for a biscuit and a beer!



Sounds like a plan


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

morning BOG, going to have some sausage on that biscuit?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning BOG, going to have some sausage on that biscuit?



And gravy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> And gravy



sounds like seconds would be a good choice.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

think I'll do shicken


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

theres Scrapy


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

he gone and didn't even say hi


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds like seconds would be a good choice.



No time for that... I be sleepy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> No time for that... I be sleepy!



plant operational or you been seeking make work projects overnight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> plant operational or you been seeking make work projects overnight?



I was in here by myself for Friday night and Saturday night. most of the crew showed tonight to start their regular shift.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was in here by myself for Friday night and Saturday night. most of the crew showed tonight to start their regular shift.




That makes for some long night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was in here by myself for Friday night and Saturday night. most of the crew showed tonight to start their regular shift.



that way the creaks and pops are familiar.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That makes for some long night





gobbleinwoods said:


> that way the creaks and pops are familiar.



Had a cat in the warehouse skeer the bejesus out of me the first night! LOL I sure do miss working days and being home by 330pm every day!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't like day shift


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a cat in the warehouse skeer the bejesus out of me the first night! LOL I sure do miss working days and being home by 330pm every day!



Worked second some in my youthful days but never did the graveyard.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I don't like day shift


I don't like all the extra folks but the hrs are nice!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Worked second some in my youthful days but never did the graveyard.


2nd shift is perfect hrs for a person to work it just aint worth a flip for family life! IMHO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

I was young and had no family of my own at the time.  

Got the bacon frying and egg and cheese ready.  Anyone going to make it to breakfast?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was young and had no family of my own at the time.
> 
> Got the bacon frying and egg and cheese ready.  Anyone going to make it to breakfast?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

little far to drive, just email it to me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> little far to drive, just email it to me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 29, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 29, 2014)

howdy kids


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Mernin............. just digging through the stuff on my desk & getting to my computer............... anyone seen Dert?

Mornin Folks!






HEY RYDERT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............. just digging through the stuff on my desk & getting to my computer............... anyone seen Dert?
> 
> Mornin Folks!
> 
> ...



Funny how you only speak to the good looking fellas anymore! Mernin and goodnight keeb-o-lishus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

morning folks.. hope errbody had a good Christmas


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Funny how you only speak to the good looking fellas anymore! Mernin and goodnight keeb-o-lishus!


NAWWW, got a spacial 'noucement for him................. sweetdreams, darlin'!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.. hope errbody had a good Christmas


Hey you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> NAWWW, got a spacial 'noucement for him................. sweetdreams, darlin'!
> 
> Hey you!



Seems like your feeling better?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seems like your feeling better?


gotta fake it 'till ya make it......... got my fan going in my office so I don't get too hot & cough my fool head off, my desk is lined up with meds/tonics and I'm chewing my nicorette again............. 'nuff said?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

morning green lighters, boom boom and keebsisatworkandfeelingsassy and looking good I'm sure.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning green lighters, boom boom and keebsisatworkandfeelingsassy and _*looking good*_ I'm sure.


ain't enough concealer to cover the raw mess on my nose so I didn't even try............ looks like I went a few rounds with Tyson!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't enough concealer to cover the raw mess on my nose so I didn't even try............ looks like I went a few rounds with Tyson!



with or without the giblets?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with or without the giblets?


wrong Tyson................. maybe I should have said Rocky Balboa???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Mornin`. Kinda wet where I would dearly love to be huntin` right now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Kinda wet where I would dearly love to be huntin` right now...



Grats on your deer Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats on your deer Nic





Thanks, Louie. Which one?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Louie. Which one?



The one you recently got with the smoke pole.  on teh 27th


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Louie. Which one?


well just how many ya done taken down?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The one you recently got with the smoke pole.  on teh 27th




Got`cha. Old rifle did good. Thinkin` about takin` the Gun Docc Special a time or two now. It`s killed a lot of game, but never deer hunted with it. If this rain quits, be a good time to be in the woods. Sure can`t get in the swamp right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well just how many ya done taken down?!?!




A couple.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> A couple.




I gotta find rydert............. I got  the  deer deliveryhe sentme!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Rain` just quit. Soon as I get this pot of chili set to simmer, it`ll be time to go to a particular longleaf pine ridge and do a little grocery shoppin`.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain` just quit. Soon as I get this pot of chili set to simmer, it`ll be time to go to a particular longleaf pine ridge and do a little grocery shoppin`.


Git'em Nic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like NOYDB was busy again this past week


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like NOYDB was busy again this past week


bless his heart..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

hdm03 is gonna be happy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Mud on holidaycation?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mud on holidaycation?



i seen him on facelife earlier.


Howdy Quack


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i seen him on facelife earlier.
> 
> 
> Howdy Quack


Hhhhmmmmmm....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

All my family is in Costa Rica, I've got the Plantation !!  Look out NYE !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All my family is in Costa Rica, I've got the Plantation !!  Look out NYE !!!


on my way!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

NYE?? wat dat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NYE?? wat dat?





New Years Eve . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I gotta find rydert............. I got the beer delivery he sent me!!!!!!



Good to know dert delivers beer.



Hooked On Quack said:


> New Years Eve . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmmm....................


Didja find him


havin_fun_huntin said:


> NYE?? wat dat?



I didn't know eiver


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't know eiver



HFH + MrsH = Not too bright today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja find him
> 
> 
> I didn't know eiver


Can't find him no wheres................


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Can't find him no wheres................





Sounds like he done run off to hisself for a spell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Can't find him no wheres................




You don't have his digits ???





Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like he done run off to hisself for a spell.




Sound familiar ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't have his digits ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yea, my reclusive nature takes over and I`m bad to disappear for long spells.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 29, 2014)

Aight this uns DUN!!  Now yall get!!!

HOQ start a new one!


----------

